# DS #3517: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars (USA)



## shaunj66 (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4649^^
*GBAtemp DOES NOT host commercial ROMs.
ROM link requests/posting will result in your account being instantly banned.
The ROM only works on G6 Real (Latest FW), SCDS1 (Clean, No Patches, Latest FW), and AKRPG (AKAIO)
ALSO, this deity named "Narin" that you all worship can not save you. This is a save/load issue and can only be fixed via firmware update!*


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 13, 2009)

PWN PWN PWN. At least we're seeing SOME release dump.


----------



## Social0 (Mar 13, 2009)

wow, I left my DS at my student room, doh!


----------



## Elium (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh my GOD !


----------



## -GJ- (Mar 13, 2009)

Hmm I can't wait to play this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Might actually buy it if it's really good!

I can already hear people screamin' Narin's name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ackers (Mar 13, 2009)

awesome!!!! does it not actually work tho?


----------



## -Mew- (Mar 13, 2009)

Can you make the HUGE red letters even HUGEERRR?


----------



## dice (Mar 13, 2009)

as said the game hasn't worked on many of the flashcarts that we've tried.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow, did you guys get that High Server Load error too on GBAtemp?


----------



## dsrules (Mar 13, 2009)

wow..even with all those flash carts coming out with all those anti privacy patch firmwares still couldn;t play this game??? wondered what's the use of the patch then.....


----------



## hacker07 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah I got it too.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 13, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Wow, did you guys get that High Server Load error too on GBAtemp?



Man yeah.

I got a little worried thinking my account was banned or something cause it said Board Offline. o.o


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 13, 2009)

OH MY GOD! EARLY DUMP! *rushes to get it*


*drools*

Now, Platinum! YAY!

Edit: Oh, it doesn't work? I completely ignored the red letters because I would never ask for ROMs, you know me


----------



## Satangel (Mar 13, 2009)

Just wait a few hours/days, I'm sure you'll be able to play it soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Got it now, but I'm since it doesn't work, it isn't of much use


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 13, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> as said the game hasn't worked on many of the flashcarts that we've tried.


im assuming that cyclo was tried with the beta 4 fix


----------



## Social0 (Mar 13, 2009)

-Mew- said:
			
		

> Can you make the HUGE red letters even HUGEERRR?



and more red please!

MORE RED!!


----------



## manaphy4ever (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow i cant believe it the game is ready to dump and shaunj66 the game size 1024 mbit and cant wait to play this game


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 13, 2009)

On what flashcarts has it been tested? Maybe I can add some more to the list, but I'm too lazy to search for a non-working rom on hardware that probably won't work with it


----------



## poipo32 (Mar 13, 2009)

Could it just be a bad dump?
Considering my usual spot (a site that gets roms much faster than GBAtemp posts them) doesn't have it, maybe they just took it odwn because it was a bad dump...


----------



## hacker07 (Mar 13, 2009)

So maybe I can fix it.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok, it's cool that it's out, but, I am greatly disappointed in Rockstar. After much anticipation and reading all kindsa shit about the game I was excpecting this to be at least 1gb possibly 2gb. At 512mb (although I'm going out on a limb) there is not going to be a lot of music stations or voice-over stuff going on. I dunno, this may be a download only for me. They kept saying over and over how much that they were pushing the DS limits as far as capabilities and ROM size would allow them. Still, I'm sure it will be a fucking great game. Hope it works soon!

OK ignore the rant. Seeing that it 1024mb. More satisfied


----------



## hacker07 (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is on any rom site. I am not asking which ones i just want to know if it is.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 13, 2009)

hacker07 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if it is on any rom site. I am not asking which ones i just want to know if it is.



Yeah it is on one, that's why I got it already. I don't use UseNet or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's 119MB trimmed.


----------



## HBK (Mar 13, 2009)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> Ok, it's cool that it's out, but, I am greatly disappointed in Rockstar. After much anticipation and reading all kindsa shit about the game I was excpecting this to be at least 1gb possibly 2gb. At 512mb (although I'm going out on a limb) there is not going to be a lot of music stations or voice-over stuff going on. I dunno, this may be a download only for me. They kept saying over and over how much that they were pushing the DS limits as far as capabilities and ROM size would allow them. Still, I'm sure it will be a fucking great game. Hope it works soon!
> 
> OK ignore the rant. Seeing that it 1024mb. More satisfied



128 Mb is weak, though.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 13, 2009)

So.. it has some sort of piracy protection.. or it really doesn't work because of something new?

Anyway, a solution is bounded to appear sooner or later


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 13, 2009)

hmmm *wips out half-empty wallet, goes to nearest games store*

I don't think that there will be a fix for this any time soon, despite so, i still have my hopes up.

Game Makers 1...its about time

ROM Hackers & Dumpers 3516


----------



## Maktub (Mar 13, 2009)

Cool. Let's wait for a fix now... Just finished Retro Games Challenge.


----------



## hacker07 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well can you email me with some "details" [email protected](Im not asking for a rom!!! Dont Ban Me Or Anything Else)


----------



## Chanser (Mar 13, 2009)

Added missing details etc...

Looks good.


----------



## florian (Mar 13, 2009)

game is protected i freeze at the save game on acekard 2 with akaio 1.3


----------



## Satangel (Mar 13, 2009)

hacker07 said:
			
		

> Don't QUOTE silly posts ~ shaunj66



You're not asking for a rom?
What are those details then?


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 13, 2009)

It works on no$gba. Its not the regular protection so its either something new or not protection at all and just related to the save type.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 13, 2009)

Guys, it's friday the thirteenth, it's obviously not gonna work til tomorrow, now if you'll scuse me I'll get back to my manga drawing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This measure is the smartest thing rockstar ever done.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am digging the red letter disclaimer. But I bet someone will still ask anyway. Too bad it won't work yet though...its not like I don't have enough games to play that came out recently.


----------



## votethedead (Mar 13, 2009)

SORRY guys, I'm one of those who tried posting a link of a rom, I'be read the gbatemp rules but I completely forgot it.
I do apologise.


----------



## poipo32 (Mar 13, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I am digging the red letter disclaimer. But I bet someone will still ask anyway. Too bad it won't work yet though...its not like I don't have enough games to play that came out recently.



Someone already asked, he posted his email address


----------



## Uncrackable (Mar 13, 2009)

Not working on SupercardDS One SDHC.... hmm I bet it's something related to savegame type... I dunno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm waiting for Narin to say something ahahah


----------



## Jax (Mar 13, 2009)

Finally a decent game...


----------



## Satangel (Mar 13, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Oh Wows. Someone's gotta get this working. Or I get out the shotgun >: (



It works on No$GBA, so no need to get violent now!


----------



## florian (Mar 13, 2009)

yes decent game but not work on acekard 2 in akaio 1.3 final


----------



## dobz (Mar 13, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Just wait a few hours/days, I'm sure you'll be able to play it soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




he is right people lets not lose our minds


----------



## HBK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hum, can't seem to find it, and looked everywhere. Guess I'll just wait for my popular sites to get it.


----------



## Uncrackable (Mar 13, 2009)

got it working... on SupercarDS One i removed the Set Patch option and used 1mb save game!


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 13, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> It works on no$gba. Its not the regular protection so its either something new or not protection at all and just related to the save type.



Your right Infinity, hopefully, we just need to wait for some firmware update(s), i don't think it as as serious as we think it is, never the less im still testing this thing out.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 13, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> It's 119MB trimmed.



I just arm7 patched it and it came to 119MB.
Still doesn't work on m3 simply though.


----------



## Jvct (Mar 13, 2009)

Where are you, narin?


----------



## hova1 (Mar 13, 2009)

works on no$gba


----------



## -GJ- (Mar 13, 2009)

Boots on R4 with YSMenu, but stays black after choosing a savefile...


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 13, 2009)

Downloading now. Will try it on EDGE soon.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 13, 2009)

well I'm downloading it now. I'll just save it on my desktop till there's a fix..apparently its because of a new save type I hear.


----------



## Eierkuchen (Mar 13, 2009)

works on acekard 2.1 with akaio 1.4. but also stays black after choosing save file.


----------



## Comedor (Mar 13, 2009)

Picross 3D, Avalon Code, Suikoden and now this?

Jesus Christ!


----------



## florian (Mar 13, 2009)

Eierkuchen said:
			
		

> works on acekard 2.1 with akaio 1.4. but also stays black after choosing save file.




i hope a fix come by the team akaio


----------



## dice (Mar 13, 2009)

[20:34]  wtf
[20:34]  uNF uNF uNF
[20:34]  oh
[20:34]  it works on G6 DS Real
[20:34]  btw
[20:34]  Won, you mean transfer the save over?
[20:34]  The game uses a new save type I hear
[20:34]  seriously
[20:34]  shaunj66
[20:34]  ...XD
[20:34]  told you
[20:34]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[20:34]  shaunj66: orly?
[20:34]  yep
[20:34]  ah, refreshing
[20:34]  like i said


----------



## -GJ- (Mar 13, 2009)

Can someone upload his no$gba savegame? Maybe it works if you put the savegame on your card.


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 13, 2009)

*EVERYBODY THAT JUST PLAYED THIS ON NO$GBA*

Is this game better than the PS2 GTA games? Sorry I go so excited, but I want you guys to test it out on No$GBA and see if this game is the best DS game yet.


----------



## kai445 (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone tried AKAIO 1.4.1 ? (Quicksave mode, in particular).

I'm gonna try that...


----------



## florian (Mar 13, 2009)

what the no$gba ?


----------



## issy12 (Mar 13, 2009)

i can't seem to find the rom :s i know you are not allowed to post links on gbatemp but how have u all found it?


----------



## padawan (Mar 13, 2009)

Add the DSTT (latest Kernel 1.17) to the non working list. booting up and showing the title menu, but black-screen when chosing a save !


----------



## -GJ- (Mar 13, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> -GJ- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use a Mac, so I can't use no$gba, but somebody HAS to try it.


----------



## Julien1843 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry for the ignorance but what is meaning of no$gba?


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 13, 2009)

florian said:
			
		

> what the no$gba ?



DS emulator for the PC


----------



## Snave2008 (Mar 13, 2009)

I was having troubles but now I've found it in few spots.

Pretty sure this is allowed by the rules: on a certain site it has been released by a group saying its trimmed to 68.3MB. Worth a try? The group is fairly well known. 

I'll just answer myself and give it a shot! I'll report back in a min!

Edit - Never mind I was just being a fool. It's just compressed so when you extract it's 128mb. Download away!


----------



## Orangegamer (Mar 13, 2009)

i can't even find it on my rom site that i use(not saying the site...i actually want to stay on this site!!)
lol
dang it


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 13, 2009)

try this save file guys
I don't know if it works or not, some say it worked...

http://rapidshare.com/files/208876824/GTA_...n_Wars.SAV.html


----------



## Raki (Mar 13, 2009)

Well - I'm running it on a AK RPG (on NAND) with akaio 1.2 iirc and it's working perfectly with loading saving etc.


----------



## Latas (Mar 13, 2009)

Works on AK R.P.G with AKAIO 1.4 with no$gba save in my flash

*Posts merged*

Works on AK R.P.G with AKAIO 1.4 with no$gba save in my flash and auto detects save option activated


----------



## rasputin (Mar 13, 2009)

SCDS1 wins again Cyslow!!!!


1MB save clean mode works.. wonder if the new v3.0sp5 can run it in patching mode with it's new option?


----------



## MasterM (Mar 13, 2009)

Supercard DSONE SDHC - disable patch, save set to 64kb - ITS [email protected][email protected]!

Sounds nice, animation is fluid, use of touchscreen is very creative.


----------



## nico445 (Mar 13, 2009)

file is already undownloadable could you upload it again?


----------



## florian (Mar 13, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> try this save file guys
> I don't know if it works or not, some say it worked...
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/208876824/GTA_...n_Wars.SAV.html




link not work mate


----------



## kobykaan (Mar 13, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> try this save file guys
> I don't know if it works or not, some say it worked...
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/208876824/GTA_...n_Wars.SAV.html




rehost it on megaupload or a premium rap or collectors acct!

rapidshare is being a b**ch lately and only allowing 10 downloads!


----------



## Uncrackable (Mar 13, 2009)

Working perfectly on Supercard DS One SDHC... saving and all... just remove the Set Patch option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and enable DMA


----------



## logical thinker (Mar 13, 2009)

SEEMS TO BE WORKING PERFECTLY ON ACEKARD RPG WITH GELU'S FIRMWARE (anti-piracy fix DISABLED)!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The save type is 64kbit.


----------



## redviper (Mar 13, 2009)

Does not work on M3 Real Sakura


----------



## lce_ (Mar 13, 2009)

Found it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully it works on G6 Real


----------



## Latas (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EQABY1EQ another sav here


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 13, 2009)

Uncrackable said:
			
		

> Working perfectly on Supercard DS One SDHC... saving and all... just remove the Set Patch option
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh thats good news :]
whats DMA?


----------



## HBK (Mar 13, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Uncrackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Direct Memory Access.


----------



## hacker07.gbh (Mar 13, 2009)

So does this work on r4 and stuff now?


----------



## kobykaan (Mar 13, 2009)

redviper said:
			
		

> Does not work on M3 Real Sakura




what version of sakura are you using the 1.34?

and is it working after the save !?

does not seem to work on mine!?


----------



## blu9987 (Mar 13, 2009)

*pokes narin*


----------



## demitrius (Mar 13, 2009)

Latas said:
			
		

> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EQABY1EQ another sav here



Doesnt work with M3 Real


----------



## AbraCadvr (Mar 13, 2009)

any chance with the iTouch DS?


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 13, 2009)

Uncrackable said:
			
		

> Working perfectly on Supercard DS One SDHC... saving and all... just remove the Set Patch option
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY. I can't believe I'm going to play this game in just 2 minutes!!! xD


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the AceKard 2.1..with AKAIO(The newest version) what file do I have to use to make this work..and also what exactly do I have to do..I am not familiar with this "Save file" term


----------



## -GJ- (Mar 13, 2009)

demitrius said:
			
		

> Latas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't work with R4 (on YSMenu) either, just get the same "wanna use autosave?" screen...


----------



## Philosophy (Mar 13, 2009)

Whew...finally found it....Now to get it working on the R4 before I have to leave the house!


----------



## hacker07.gbh (Mar 13, 2009)

Why wont the saves work. Can you use other firmware on N5?


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 13, 2009)

Doesn't work with EDGE on firmware v1.44

Even tried the .sav that was posted before. Black scren after selecting which save folder I want.


----------



## Lametta (Mar 13, 2009)

We all have to wait for Narin's codes to make it work


----------



## nico445 (Mar 13, 2009)

boot's on nogba gonna play abit and then save. and then test it on my dstt


----------



## taggart6 (Mar 13, 2009)

lce_ said:
			
		

> Found it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Be sure to post your result!


----------



## Julien1843 (Mar 13, 2009)

Not working on AceKard2 with AKAIO 1.3 and that save file... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Neither with NO$GBA.. Can't load any rom with it, always can't read data! Why?


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 13, 2009)

LULZ teh forum is haxx slow nao XD
Can't wait for narin to patch so we can play!


----------



## Lametta (Mar 13, 2009)

We all have to wait for Narin's codes to make it work


----------



## Azadar (Mar 13, 2009)

WORKS FINE WITH ARM7 PATCH ON M3 SIMPLY!!!! V1.14 Firmware 
Created save file fine and booted playing now!


----------



## jos7960 (Mar 13, 2009)

Any instructions for M3 real?  Latest Sakura doesn't accept any of the posted save files.

Played it for a bit on no$gba,   awesome!


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ima try out with iTouch


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 13, 2009)

try this
http://gbatemp.net/up/GTA_CTW_YGXE00.0


----------



## Azadar (Mar 13, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Azadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



spoke to soon. It definitely gets you into the menu and the start of the game than freezes at the autosaver so its something to do with the saves..

Sorry to get the hopes up im still trying things.


----------



## Untouchable757 (Mar 13, 2009)

Are people lying when they say they get ti to work on The pc emulator save then it works on their Card


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 13, 2009)

or this

http://www.filefactory.com/file/af5g67g/n/...CTW_YGXE_00_sav


----------



## Azadar (Mar 13, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> try this
> http://gbatemp.net/up/GTA_CTW_YGXE00.0




whats is this for?


----------



## dice (Mar 13, 2009)

Lametta said:
			
		

> We all have to wait for Narin's codes to make it work


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 13, 2009)

Not working for me either with Cyclos or Acekard.  Oh well nevermind its free and I'm sure it'll all be fixed by the actual release date.  Played it on No$GBA, very nice game plays like GTA 1/2 but with better controls.

No need to complain about it not working, its free right?


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nope can't get past the Saving Slot choosing screen. PLEASE SOMEONE MAKE A PATCH XD


----------



## rasputin (Mar 13, 2009)

IrishModchips said:
			
		

> *GTA CHINATOWN WARS OFFICIALLY WORKING ON SUPERCARD DS ONE!*
> 
> *At the start when you turn on your DS with your supercard, go to the GTA nds file on the top screen, then in the bottom screen you will see the file information, at the right hand side you will see ''SET PATCH'' click that, and you will notice that the top one is ''ENABLE PATCH'; which is ticked, well untick that and start the game!!*
> 
> The Supercard rules!



Indeed it does!!! SC FTW


----------



## Julien1843 (Mar 13, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Julien1843 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works here now on no$gba, i got a bad version first i guess. I did changed but it still give the same SAV file, which is around 1ko.. Tried all other SAV, don't work


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wait...you already found the fix on SC? What should i do if i have an iTouch DS?


----------



## cardtrix (Mar 13, 2009)

Hopefully It's fixed for R4 by Friday because I need something to amuse me on a 4 hour school trip to France.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 13, 2009)

OH MY GAWD!!!! [email protected][) TH3FT @UT0: [email protected] T0\/\/N \/\/@R$ IS 0UT!!!!


OMG!!!!


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 13, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> Lametta said:
> 
> 
> 
> > We all have to wait for Narin's codes to make it work


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 13, 2009)

Seriously, no one has the fix yet? I don't know because some people can play the game.


----------



## -GJ- (Mar 13, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> *Posts merged*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can only quote that again haha..
Tried another type of savefile, but still didn't work on R4 with YSMenu...


----------



## mousan (Mar 13, 2009)

*what about supercard SD slot 2*


----------



## HBK (Mar 13, 2009)

A little disappointing that it doesn't work. Looks sweet, played it on no$gba.

Oh, well, downloading Resistance, this one works at least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (that's what I like about the PSP, no crappy third-party firmware by companies (aka flashcarts), all custom FW).


----------



## Julien1843 (Mar 13, 2009)

xcdjy can you help me please?


----------



## kobykaan (Mar 13, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Trying out arm7 patch on m3 real
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ALREADY TRIED  .... DOES NOT WORK!

Just wait like everyone else ...... we have waited this long already ... a few more hours or an extra day or so the wait will be worth it


----------



## Gamer (Mar 13, 2009)

The problem with the SC DSOne Clean mode is that there's a risk that you will loose your save anyway, if your battery fails or something.


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 13, 2009)

Even with the saves posted earlier in the thread, Shuny's converter -> AK2.1 still doesn't work.

Narin?  Team Cyclops?  I'll give it 24 hours tops before either a code or patch comes out.


----------



## qasimh1993 (Mar 13, 2009)

Can someone please try and fix it for the m3 ds real i have been tryin 4 2hours to fix it 
i only managed 2 worked on n0$gba


----------



## rasputin (Mar 13, 2009)

Gamer said:
			
		

> The problem with the SC DSOne Clean mode is that there's a risk that you will loose your save anyway, if your battery fails or something.




nah..... just use InGameReset or turn your ds off and back on straight away to go back to menu so the save can write to mem card if your worried about it.

My battery is fine anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  even though It's rarely used.


----------



## mousan (Mar 13, 2009)

qasimh1993 said:
			
		

> ...i only managed 2 worked on n0$gba



how?


----------



## -GJ- (Mar 13, 2009)

Tried Arm7 fix on R4 like an hour ago, and that doesn't work either...


----------



## qasimh1993 (Mar 13, 2009)

mousan said:
			
		

> qasimh1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i made it worked by changing some of the settings in the options


----------



## TwinBlades (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW, MOST OF YOU FOLKS ARE GREEDY LOSERS!!! MOST OF YOU PEOPLE ARE TELLING OTHER PEOPLE (Narin and others) TO PATCH THE GAME SO YOU COULD PLAY -.-". WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU!! I BET MOST OF YOU DONT EVEN CREDIT THE PEOPLE WHO WORK REALLY HARD TO PATCH AND MAKE CHEATS FOR GAMES. MOST OF YOU ARE GREEDY BASTARDS! 

Sorry for that spaz attack now, I'm just going to wait until the game comes out so I can buy it and support Rockstar and Nintendo for making a FABULOUS GAME. 

Jeez I hate people now a days, I mean most people just think like this. OH a new game has come out... hmmm I wonder if anyone would post cheats for it/it doesnt work I hope someone patches for it. Right away when these stuff happen, BAM their gone and dont even credit the people.

Sorry for this post but seriously this goes out to people who are going to think that their going to be 'babycared' LEARN!!


----------



## shooks (Mar 13, 2009)

mousan said:
			
		

> qasimh1993 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went into options, then chose emulation setup, changed NDS Cartridge Backup Media to FRAM 32KBytes , works fine


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 13, 2009)

-GJ- said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you guys even reading what the problem is? Its with the savegames. A code isn't going to help.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> TwinBlades said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is actually 100% right. Also if this is a new type of save Narin has *nothing* to do with it


----------



## Sonicandtails (Mar 13, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> WOW, MOST OF YOU FOLKS ARE GREEDY LOSERS!!! MOST OF YOU PEOPLE ARE TELLING OTHER PEOPLE (Narin and others) TO PATCH THE GAME SO YOU COULD PLAY -.-". WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU!! I BET MOST OF YOU DONT EVEN CREDIT THE PEOPLE WHO WORK REALLY HARD TO PATCH AND MAKE CHEATS FOR GAMES. MOST OF YOU ARE GREEDY BASTARDS!
> 
> Sorry for that spaz attack now, I'm just going to wait until the game comes out so I can buy it and support Rockstar and Nintendo for making a FABULOUS GAME.
> 
> ...


You are a moron. Nobody is "telling" anyone to do something, they are only assuming they will help because it's what they've done so very much in the past (And have been countlessly thanked). And sorry, but saying that we don't credit others, what does that even mean? Do you even read what you type? Are you trying to say that we will steal their code/patch releases, or that we won't thank them? Either way, that hardly happens, so shut up. Also, good for you that you want to support Rockstar and buy the game, but perhaps you don't seem to realize that you are on a ROM/ISO dump index site. The majority of users here are going to be piraters. Perhaps you should learn the English language and common typing etiquette before trying to shout at others over the internet.


----------



## TwinBlades (Mar 13, 2009)

Btw.... I have a footage of the game and well... I also have a patch as well and no I'm not willing to share it with those greedy people. But I'm willing to give it to the people that work for gbatemp. PM me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X77BQxOoo5k

Oh and btw I know how to speak English and I'm talking to those who JUST WANT STUFF, I dont think you understood the text right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and if ur mad im sorry (out ot everyone)


----------



## pasc (Mar 13, 2009)

actually anyone should just stfu.... this thread has 10 pages for nothing... just wait and be patient. Or play the game on nogba, great fun nonetheless.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Mar 13, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> WOW, MOST OF YOU FOLKS ARE GREEDY LOSERS!!! MOST OF YOU PEOPLE ARE TELLING OTHER PEOPLE (Narin and others) TO PATCH THE GAME SO YOU COULD PLAY -.-". WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU!! I BET MOST OF YOU DONT EVEN CREDIT THE PEOPLE WHO WORK REALLY HARD TO PATCH AND MAKE CHEATS FOR GAMES. MOST OF YOU ARE GREEDY BASTARDS!
> 
> Sorry for that spaz attack now, I'm just going to wait until the game comes out so I can buy it and support Rockstar and Nintendo for making a FABULOUS GAME.
> 
> ...


Shutup!

We don't need anyone being/acting special.


----------



## gov78 (Mar 13, 2009)

anyone got it working on Supercard SD?


----------



## TwinBlades (Mar 13, 2009)

Who said I was acting special? Im just saying to those who just like to muchie


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 13, 2009)

Hmm... well, i be trying to help, but so far, all tests have failed.

Oh and i think Narin could help, its not that save, its the piracy protection affecting the save, this is just what i believe.

BUT! What if its a save size that were getting wrong. maybe we should try to make the largest save out, and slowly trim its smaller to the point where it eventually stops working. but then we use the smallest save before corruption and try to get it working.


ah whatever. im nt so anticipated about this game but hey, i'll stick around.


jeeze, the boars are back up to speed and now they're slowed because of all the users


----------



## -GJ- (Mar 13, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> -GJ- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We could bypass Chrono Trigger's autosave thingy with a cheat, so maybe this'll work too...


----------



## HBK (Mar 13, 2009)

TwinBlades is right, if you haven't anything productive to say STFU.


----------



## helloha (Mar 13, 2009)

where do i get the fixed arm7
i have an original ezflash v
it freezes after you choose save slot
ive tried the fixed savefile


----------



## MAD_BOY (Mar 13, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> Btw.... I have a footage of the game and well... I also have a patch as well and no I'm not willing to share it with those greedy people. But I'm willing to give it to the people that work for gbatemp. PM me
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X77BQxOoo5k
> 
> ...


Sure you have a patch. Now stop bothering everyone with your rants.


----------



## Covarr (Mar 13, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> Btw.... I have a footage of the game and well... *I also have a patch as well* and no I'm not willing to share it with those greedy people. But I'm willing to give it to the people that work for gbatemp. PM me
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X77BQxOoo5k
> 
> ...



You really have a patch? You figured out how to get 1MB of save into a 512K savefile without either compressing it or lobbing off data? Impressive!


----------



## Batman55 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, sucks that it doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But at least we have Avalon Code and Suikoden!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2009)

I remember fixing myself some game, but I can't remember which one right nao.
Anyway: what I did was creating a 512KB .sav, and my R4 just did the writing.
Anyone tried this?

EDIT: I'm not home, so...


----------



## TwinBlades (Mar 13, 2009)

YAH im bothering people -.-" And no someone helped me get the patch and if you dont want to believe then dont. The person who made that video of the footage made the patch.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Mar 13, 2009)

Is there a program to convert fram to Flash 512? I can't get fram saves to read on R4.


----------



## NBA Mj (Mar 13, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> YAH im bothering people -.-" And no someone helped me get the patch and if you dont want to believe then dont. The person who made that video of the footage made the patch.



What is wrong with you man  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We do believe you so shut up


----------



## poipo32 (Mar 13, 2009)

When nobody says that you lie and you still defend yourself, yo DO look like a liar...


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 13, 2009)

just calm down and wait, I am sure narin will release a patch soon... remember chrono trigger, it was a day after it was released that the cheat was released



			
				TwinBlades said:
			
		

> YAH im bothering people -.-" And no someone helped me get the patch and if you dont want to believe then dont. The person who made that video of the footage made the patch.



no one should believe anything without evidence, especially on the internet.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 13, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> WOW, MOST OF YOU FOLKS ARE GREEDY LOSERS!!! MOST OF YOU PEOPLE ARE TELLING OTHER PEOPLE (Narin and others) TO PATCH THE GAME SO YOU COULD PLAY -.-". WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU!! I BET MOST OF YOU DONT EVEN CREDIT THE PEOPLE WHO WORK REALLY HARD TO PATCH AND MAKE CHEATS FOR GAMES. MOST OF YOU ARE GREEDY BASTARDS!



All you people care about is making ROMs work. He's a human! Leave Narin alone!

Haha, GBAtemp has its very own Chris Crocker.


----------



## TwinBlades (Mar 13, 2009)

Ahh so much traffic I can barely post anyways. Im sorry if I pissed some of you but now, is there any admins,mods, or people who work for gbatemp that need my help? As in give you guys the patch and you handle everything else? Because I'm only getting PM's from people who are telling me to SHUTUP and they want the patch.


----------



## Dizzy Doom (Mar 13, 2009)

Did anyone try 1kb and 8kb saves?


----------



## Flex_S (Mar 13, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> WOW, MOST OF YOU FOLKS ARE GREEDY LOSERS!!! MOST OF YOU PEOPLE ARE TELLING OTHER PEOPLE (Narin and others) TO PATCH THE GAME SO YOU COULD PLAY -.-". WTF IS WRONG WITH YOU!! I BET MOST OF YOU DONT EVEN CREDIT THE PEOPLE WHO WORK REALLY HARD TO PATCH AND MAKE CHEATS FOR GAMES. MOST OF YOU ARE GREEDY BASTARDS!
> 
> Sorry for that spaz attack now, I'm just going to wait until the game comes out so I can buy it and support Rockstar and Nintendo for making a FABULOUS GAME.
> 
> ...



I'm going to buy this game when it comes out, but I always dump roms on to a flash card and play them off there so i dont have to carry loads of cartridges around with me.


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 13, 2009)

yes i would appreciate the patch a lot =="


----------



## Forstride (Mar 13, 2009)

I know, the site is going so slow because everyone is expecting a fix for this.  Just wait for a patch, or buy the game when it comes out (Like I will be doing).  I would like one, but I'm not freaking out about it.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 13, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> Ahh so much traffic I can barely post anyways. Im sorry if I pissed some of you but now, is there any admins,mods, or people who work for gbatemp that need my help? As in give you guys the patch and you handle everything else? Because I'm only getting PM's from people who are telling me to SHUTUP and they want the patch.


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=downloads&do=add

this is how everyone else submits files, it would probably be the most efficient method too.


----------



## dice (Mar 13, 2009)

actually this problem is not what narin would be able to deal with (with his codes).


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 13, 2009)

Do any of you read and understand things. A patch isn't likely to come out, your cart firmware needs updating like games with previous save problems (pokemon and other old ones i forgot). Forget about the 'piracy checks' and recent games, this isn't like that.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 13, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> Ahh so much traffic I can barely post anyways. Im sorry if I pissed some of you but now, is there any admins,mods, or people who work for gbatemp that need my help? As in give you guys the patch and you handle everything else? Because I'm only getting PM's from people who are telling me to SHUTUP and they want the patch.


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=downloads&do=add

this is how everyone else submits files, it would probably be the most efficient method too.


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 13, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> Ahh so much traffic I can barely post anyways. Im sorry if I pissed some of you but now, is there any admins,mods, or people who work for gbatemp that need my help? As in give you guys the patch and you handle everything else? Because I'm only getting PM's from people who are telling me to SHUTUP and they want the patch.


I would like the patch i work on stuff at GBAtemp i contribute by helping with the moonshell 2 translation project


----------



## HBK (Mar 13, 2009)

What do you mean, handle everything else?


----------



## updowners (Mar 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone got this working on a Cyclo DS Evolution yet? I finally got hold of the rom but it has a note on it saying it doesn't work yet. I have a medical need to run people over because my annoying aunt is visiting and driving me crackers. If I can't run people over in my video games than that only leaves me the one option. where are my car keys...?


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 13, 2009)

What is XGblast =="


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 13, 2009)

hmm i cant seem to get it to work on my supercard..
i have the "enable patch" thing unselected, as well as everything else..


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 14, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> YAH im bothering people -.-" And no someone helped me get the patch and if you dont want to believe then dont. The person who made that video of the footage made the patch.


I made the video and posted it on the GameSpot forums for them to drool over. LOLS


----------



## redshrek (Mar 14, 2009)

Just seen somewhere that it will work if patched with dslazy could anyone confirm this?


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

Did you make a patch then?


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

what do you mean by patched with dslazy, HOW patched with dslazy?

I doubt it would work.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 14, 2009)

Do any of you read and understand things. A patch isn't likely to come out, your cart firmware needs updating like games with previous save problems (pokemon and other old ones i forgot). Forget about the 'piracy checks' and recent games, this isn't like that.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2009)

redshrek said:
			
		

> Just seen somewhere that it will work if patched with dslazy could anyone confirm this?


Man, it isn't possible to patch anything with DSLazy.

Just wait for a good soul.


----------



## redshrek (Mar 14, 2009)

It was just a comment that was made on pbay. "Works must be patched with DSlazy "  I'd never heard of the program so was just wondering if it was possible and how you would use the program.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello Guys.
Did someone get it worked 4 m3real?
Gbatemp is so slow at you too?i need a long time to open the site


----------



## turpentine1 (Mar 14, 2009)

doesnt work on my r4 with dslazy patch, best bet is just to wait for ur firmware upgrade/'proper' patch imo


----------



## redshrek (Mar 14, 2009)

It was just a comment that was made on pbay. "Works must be patched with DSlazy "  I'd never heard of the program so was just wondering if it was possible and how you would use the program.


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

nope, it doesnt work arm7patch based on what ive heard.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 14, 2009)

Do any of you read and understand things. A patch isn't likely to come out, your cart firmware needs updating like games with previous save problems (pokemon and other old ones i forgot). Forget about the 'piracy checks' and recent games, this isn't like that.


----------



## lce_ (Mar 14, 2009)

Finally I got on

Y'all crashing the forums

Anyways just wanted to say it's working with no problems on G6DS Real


----------



## Jokiz (Mar 14, 2009)

Doesn't even start on my EZflash 4 Lite.. I try to launch the game and end up with two white screens. 
I havent been watching the DS scene for quite some time though, is the EZFlash 4 dead? Or can I expect a update or fix the next several days?


----------



## dice (Mar 14, 2009)

@ redshrek - stop spamming or I'll suspend your account.


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

Some people are saying that its working fine with cyclo etc... some arent.. could this be a problem between different dumps?


----------



## JumpMan3 (Mar 14, 2009)

Can someone put out a real time save file for the cyclo ds right where the game starts?

I'm not sure if super card's and cyclo ds's real time save files are cross compatible, but it might work.


----------



## tjas (Mar 14, 2009)

Been out of the scene way to long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Finally a game thats worth my interest... but I still have an R4... but gta dosn't work i've read..


----------



## redshrek (Mar 14, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> stop spamming or I'll suspend your account.



Sorry didnt realise it was posting when pressing refresh.


----------



## nutella (Mar 14, 2009)

Man it feels satisfying beating up and shooting people. I feel so badass. Good ol' DS2Key + No$GBA.


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

Some people are saying that its working fine with cyclo etc... some arent.. could this be a problem between different dumps?


----------



## Lluvia (Mar 14, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> hmm i cant seem to get it to work on my supercard..
> i have the "enable patch" thing unselected, as well as everything else..


Try setting the save size to 512K, that worked for me.


----------



## Bloodangel (Mar 14, 2009)

dont work with cyclo evo here


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 14, 2009)

Well no wonder the site's laggy as hell.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 14, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> @ redshrek - stop spamming or I'll suspend your account.


i dont think its the spam dice, its the fact that the site is lagging


----------



## africansk8er (Mar 14, 2009)

Doesn't work on my R4, just goes right to a black screen that says cannot access save file, please restart or something like that. Waiting for a patch soon...


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Mar 14, 2009)

Do any of you read and understand things. A patch isn't likely to come out, your cart firmware needs updating like games with previous save problems (pokemon and other old ones i forgot). Forget about the 'piracy checks' and recent games, this isn't like that.


----------



## sanchox (Mar 14, 2009)

dust off those ds-x's...  confirmed working with an arm7 patch.  played through to first save, turned off the ds, loaded the save, and kept playing


----------



## Icey (Mar 14, 2009)

For people using an Arm7 patch what Arm7 did you use? Want to try with Cyclo.


----------



## berlinka (Mar 14, 2009)

yup, just found the one with the ARM7 patch....YAY!


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 14, 2009)

10 Minute Gameplay video of me Playing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORMBJ09az8

Sorter Gameplay video of me using a motorcycle and a boat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhQsq4kU724


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

Apparently http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=126...p;#entry1824455

Fixes it for r4s...

trying now.


----------



## dobz (Mar 14, 2009)

the game works fine on the probally unknown 'fire link' card 
saves work fine as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just did the first mission ramming the police


----------



## -GJ- (Mar 14, 2009)

I did an Arm7 patch on my R4 (with YSMenu) but it didn't work with the regular firmware, and with YSMenu..
I used the Sim City (J) arm7 file...


----------



## kohkindachi (Mar 14, 2009)

iNFiNiTY said:
			
		

> Do any of you read and understand things. A patch isn't likely to come out, your cart firmware needs updating like games with previous save problems (pokemon and other old ones i forgot). Forget about the 'piracy checks' and recent games, this isn't like that.


lol more than 4th time you're copying and pasting this msg


----------



## sherridon (Mar 14, 2009)

arghhh..
works on emulator
but freezes on r4ds after auto save


----------



## Kevin242 (Mar 14, 2009)

tried converting emulator save to DSTT... crashes after "use autosave?"   haven't found the rumored "patched version" yet.


----------



## kohkindachi (Mar 14, 2009)

Nightstalker said:
			
		

> 10 Minute Gameplay video of me Playing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what emulator are u using. I tried with no$gba they said no save file to access


----------



## arucard04 (Mar 14, 2009)

Can confirm it works on R4 with 1.18 firmware after arm7 patch.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2009)

Kingfield said:
			
		

> Apparently http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=126...p;#entry1824455
> Fixes it for r4s...
> trying now.


It's just YSMenu, and it seems it doesn't work.


----------



## Beware (Mar 14, 2009)

For anyone who actually cares and is following this thread:

*GTA:CW WORKS PERFECTLY FINE ON AKRPG WITH AKAIO 1.4 AS WELL AS G6 REAL W/ THE LATEST FW AND SCDS1 (CLEAN, NO PATCHES)
*


I hope that is large and red enough for everyone....


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 14, 2009)

wow....my computer is almost taking 5 minutes to load one page, marvelous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, I'm having fun playing this on no$GBA and dont really care right now whether there is a fix for my R4 or SuperCard SD or not because Nintendo did away with R4. (goes out to possibly buy another flashcard, namely SCDS1 ) 

its true.

lots of people on here dont really care about the people who spend HOURS upon HOURS trying with trial and error to make these cheat fixes to bypass the anti-piracy measures, just to be rewarded with maybe and handful of "thank-you's." what the GBATEMP mods did with the "patch" is 100% right.

keep us waiting a little longer folks cause we don't deserve it now  but please, upload it sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im 18 and even if i had the money my parents wouldn't let me buy it. (same thing with any guitar hero game..offtopic)

PS: wonder what they meant by "patching with DsLazy?" o_o


----------



## Batman55 (Mar 14, 2009)

So if it works on R4 after Arm7 patch, will it work on M3 Simply as well?


----------



## arucard04 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmmmmm may have spoke too soon...


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Mar 14, 2009)

gov78 said:
			
		

> anyone got it working on Supercard SD?


I reckon the old shagger will be able to pull it off.. it's so old they probably didn't even bother making any protection for it lol. Im still trying to find the game though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my computers being a tosser


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah CycloDS is still f***ing up after the autosave screen.


----------



## arucard04 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmmmmm may have spoke too soon...


----------



## NoirCX (Mar 14, 2009)

So far working flawless on the dsx with the arm7 patch, saving included.


----------



## gamerjr (Mar 14, 2009)

*waits 3 minutes for the reply page to come up* I think the R4 thing with update is just a lie but idk for a fact. and if it works for the R4 then it should work with the M3 DS simply ill go try it now. (wow this old cart actually might of paid off)


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 14, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> Nightstalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using SuperCard DS ONE SDHC with Patching set to off.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Mar 14, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> @ redshrek - stop spamming or I'll suspend your account.


i dont think its the spam dice, its the fact that the site is lagging


----------



## Novelsito (Mar 14, 2009)

arucard04 said:
			
		

> Can confirm it works on R4 with 1.18 firmware after arm7 patch.



no it doesnt


----------



## Pintassilgo (Mar 14, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> Nightstalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do I use Arm7?Thnx in advance


----------



## luke_c (Mar 14, 2009)

I know this has already been said but... It doesn't work on R4 w/without YSMenu or on my CycloDS w/without ARM7 patch. Hopefully a patch will be realesed soon, or i'll go insane...


----------



## Enkeixpress (Mar 14, 2009)

Ah man this is terrible, I've tried it on my M3DS Real with a 8gb Micro SDHC card.. And it gets stuck at a black screen just after the auto-save screen..

I guess all we can do now is rely on this "Narin" guy and hopefully he can pull off a solution..


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 14, 2009)

To those of you using R4 cards,

Romulation.net has a save file which claims to bypass the problem. It doesn't do jack all for cyclo users such as myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but it might help some of you if it works. just check the DS section to find the file. This shouldnt count as breaking the rules since I'm not actually linking you to the rom directly, right? Good luck anyway. And if anyone gets this working on a Cyclo DS Evo using firmware 1.51 then by all means, tell me.


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 14, 2009)

On top of everything else, why the hell has active users list been disabled? I'd love to see the status of 1000+ people viewing this topic hoping there is a patch update? Little off topic here, but why all of a sudden has active user list been disabled. Please enable it ASAP, I want to see the 1000+ people viewing this topic.

Thanks


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 14, 2009)

To those of you using R4 cards,

-snip- has a save file which claims to bypass the problem. It doesn't do jack all for cyclo users such as myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it might help some of you if it works. just check the DS section to find the file. This shouldnt count as breaking the rules since I'm not actually linking you to the rom directly, right? Good luck anyway. And if anyone gets this working on a Cyclo DS Evo using firmware 1.51 then by all means, tell me.


----------



## cactusjack901 (Mar 14, 2009)

I saw that it works on an AKRPG, but saw nothing about the AK2, I have an AK2 with AKAIO 1.4 and it seems to not work past the autosave screen


----------



## Julien1843 (Mar 14, 2009)

Anything working for AceKard2?


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> To those of you using R4 cards,
> 
> Romulation.net has a save file which claims to bypass the problem. It doesn't do jack all for cyclo users such as myself
> 
> ...


I tested it, and it didnt work.


----------



## dib (Mar 14, 2009)

There is no patch required if your cart doesn't suck.  The game works fine for me.

Every time it's the same thing with the R4 kids.  Game comes out, they all flock here trying to get it to work.  Try buying a non crappy flash cart next time.

Also nice job posting a rom site, Blaze163.


----------



## Crass (Mar 14, 2009)

At blaze:

Isnt it against the rules to post that website on this forum??


Jackass....


----------



## CharAznable (Mar 14, 2009)

I find it strange that the game works on G6 Real, but not M3 Real. Since they're basically the same card and all.


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> There is no patch required if your cart doesn't suck.  The game works fine for me.
> 
> Every time it's the same thing with the R4 kids.  Game comes out, they all flock here trying to get it to work.  Try buying a non crappy flash cart next time.
> 
> Also nice job posting a rom site, Blaze163.


What the hell are you on about?

Try getting a functional brain next time.


----------



## Cam275 (Mar 14, 2009)

I was happy as a clam when I saw this. Thought the red print just said not to share links.
But noooooo.

Any news on this with the DSTT?
(lolno)


----------



## taken (Mar 14, 2009)

It is not a problem with by-passing a certain area it the save so i don't think a patch will do it.

maybe our firmware on cards like An Edge, Cyclods evo needs to be updated when an update firmware is available  by the card makers.


----------



## cornjo (Mar 14, 2009)

Heyy pplz
Ive done the arm7 patch and crap but it still says
"the save data could not be accessed. PLease turn the power off and reinsert the DS Card."
wtf man???
NEED HELP
Ps. ive got the original R4 card


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 14, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> There is no patch required if your cart doesn't suck.  The game works fine for me.
> 
> Every time it's the same thing with the R4 kids.  Game comes out, they all flock here trying to get it to work.  Try buying a non crappy flash cart next time.
> 
> Also nice job posting a rom site, Blaze163.



Thanks for the advice on making me realize how much my card, and the cards of many other people who cant get it to work sucks. I appreciate it. Oh, and pray tell what is your cart?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 14, 2009)

Doesn't work with AK2 and AKAIO 1.4.

Does work great with No$GBA (set to 8KB save)


----------



## Batman55 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmm... I guess I will have to actually buy it then


----------



## zeoslayer16 (Mar 14, 2009)

Instead of using no$gba saves how about a save converter http://shunyweb.info/convert.php


----------



## -GJ- (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah maybe someone with a Supercard can post his savegame?


----------



## pitoui (Mar 14, 2009)

What a fantastic birthday present.

Works great with SCDS1  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really really good game, spent ages just buying drugs and going back and forth selling them to different dealers. Getting rid of cops is fantastic also.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 14, 2009)

OK, so I might have fractured a rule or two but as I stated my intention was to alert people to the file in the hope that it might help a few people. 

Any word on getting this up and running on a cyclo yet? It's comic relief night so there's not a damn thing on the telly. Seems unfair that it works for some cards but not others.


----------



## UofG2000 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey,

I didn't even bother to try it on my Cyclo DS 1.54 beta 4 based on what others are saying.  I did try it on my good ol DS-X and it worked.  I used the old max crash method to patch the file using DSlazy and the arm 7 file that was included in the max crash method.  I think if you can search the forums, since they are slow this method was used on the "Hulk" game.  DS-x is at the last version they released 1.13 , and I was able to autosave on the first apartment scene.  Then I manually saved the game, did another mission, manually saved again in the apt.  Turned off the DS-X and turned on again and save game was still there and working.  

What you know DS-X was right, there product was future proof!

It will be nice when it works on the Cyclo DS though, although I have to admit, it looks just like GTA 1 and GTA 2, no insult to the developers.  I actually downloaded GTA 1 and 2 for free from rockstargames/classics this morning, not knowing this was released ahead of schedule.  I was hoping for some nostaglia.

Cheers


----------



## dib (Mar 14, 2009)

Goshogun1 said:
			
		

> dib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It gets ridiculous after the umpteenth time.  Every game lately seems like it gets these same posts "How do I make it work on my R4" "will somebody give me a patch" "I sure hope somebody else fixes this for me" "How do I work Ysmenu" "I can't get cheat codes to work to circumvent the protection"

Go buy a new card already.


----------



## Enkeixpress (Mar 14, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> Goshogun1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, now you can just Shut Up because that was a very retarded response..

I used to use a M3DS Simply but now I've upgraded to a M3 Real since it's the latest and it's very popular.. not to mention, a quality flashcart... It plays all the DS roms available.

so don't start going around flaming other flashcarts just because your one can run a certain DS game.. Thats pathetic. All people need is a patch of some sort, so give them a break!

As far as I'm concerned, The best flashcarts out there are the R4 & M3DS cards.

I'm sure this same shit has happened with your gay card in the past also!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 14, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> Goshogun1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a great rant if it weren't for the fact that it doesn't actually work on _most _flashcarts.


----------



## Zeroke (Mar 14, 2009)

EDGE ds please T_T


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 14, 2009)

NEW gameplay video showing things I left out. Things such as hitting cars head on and flipping them and more insight into the multiplayer. Watch Here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUIW44X7nXY


----------



## ryukyus (Mar 14, 2009)

nice and way earlier but right not I'm too busy will Suikodeb and Avalon code to give a hoot


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Mar 14, 2009)

works like a mother licking charm on supercard SD WOO!!!...until you get upto the 'enable auto save options' then goes black  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



With enable restart and trim on, the rest off... I'll try some different settings


----------



## Snave2008 (Mar 14, 2009)

On R4 if you use the Max Crash ARM7 patcher + the other patcher thats in the pacl, the game will now load - but will black screen after auto-save selection. 1 step closer I guess!


----------



## llee8820 (Mar 14, 2009)

pitoui said:
			
		

> What a fantastic birthday present.
> 
> Works great with SCDS1
> 
> ...




May I ask how you got it to work with your supercard ds one?


----------



## MG4M3R (Mar 14, 2009)

I patched the rom with Arm7 fix and loaded the No$GBA converted file, and after Rockstar logo got a black screen


----------



## OGTiago (Mar 14, 2009)

Not working.

R4 1.18.

Tried converting saves nothing works


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2009)

llee8820 said:
			
		

> pitoui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the Set Patch disable all options.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone try it with a M3 lite Perfect SD?

I'd try it but my computer is crapping out on me right now.


----------



## OGTiago (Mar 14, 2009)

Apparently, save file size is 1 MegaByte. Cards can't handele that. 

Skinning it down equals a 64k save. Makes sense.


----------



## UofG2000 (Mar 14, 2009)

If it is a 1 MB save issue, how is it that is works on the DS-x of all things?  Irony, me and the 11 other people that have working DS-Xes can play it, yet I can't play it on my new Cyclo.  What a world.


----------



## dbn045 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have an idea. I have a r4 and like everyone else it doesn't work but i also have a max media dock now this thing is even worse with playing roms XD but hey its worth a try to see if gta will work with it by using max overload. But I can't try it now bc my parents are around the pc i use and they wouldn't like what i'm doing so i can't try it right now but if anyone else has a max it'd be worth a try imo

btw i'm using my ps3 with linux to type this XD


----------



## rugdoctors (Mar 14, 2009)

I have great news for all you N-card (or variants of) owners...It works flawlessly, even after enabling autosave. Mine was updated with the latest firmware from the gbatemp database.

I just used an unmodified copy of the rom for compatibility testing purposes only...

Hang in there guys!


----------



## Julien1843 (Mar 14, 2009)

rugdoctors what do you mean? what should we do?


----------



## airpirate545 (Mar 14, 2009)

How do I use the M3 Game Manager? Heard it works on the M3 Game Manager on an M3 Real. Wish I could test it.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Mar 14, 2009)

OGTiago said:
			
		

> Apparently, save file size is 1 MegaByte. Cards can't handele that.
> 
> Skinning it down equals a 64k save. Makes sense.
> 
> ...




Uhmm actually Daigassou! Band Brothers DX uses 8 mb saves and it works on Ys menu and on a custom R4 1.18 Firmware


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> ...ALSO, this deity named "Narin" that you all worship can not save you. This is a save/load issue and can only be fixed via firmware update!









Not even if we slaughter a goat in his name?


----------



## rugdoctors (Mar 14, 2009)

I think you need to use an unmodified rom...higher probablility of compatibility if your card supports "native" .nds roms? As a guess...


----------



## CheatingSoi (Mar 14, 2009)

UofG2000 said:
			
		

> If it is a 1 MB save issue, how is it that is works on the DS-x of all things?  Irony, me and the 11 other people that have working DS-Xes can't play it, yet I can't play it on my new Cyclo.  What a world.



You mean it _does _ work with the DS-X? because my first thought after my cyclo didnt work was to pull it out of the drawer and try if it worked because I remember it didnt have a default save size, it just makes it however big the save actually is. Exept, what I thought would happen, happened. The game itself wont run because the DS-X hasnt had a FW update in ages. It just flashes a something that i cant read really quick (somethin about turn off the ds) then locks up. I would imagine it would work if i could get the game to run. Any ideas how?


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2009)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> How do I use the M3 Game Manager? Heard it works on the M3 Game Manager on an M3 Real. Wish I could test it.


Someone has been telling lies.


----------



## itachi1990 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello ppl, nice to meet ya all, i'm new at the forum but not at the website, the helped me so much. ;]

Well, we got a game that works only on Superdcard, and as it was told, a patch will not make miracle. I tried converting the RAW save game from the no$gba, but it gets me the same message. Then i will ask for the Supercard users to post your save games, we gotta try converting a flashcart save game, in order to definitely take the real conclusions.

So, one more time, Supercard user's, please, post for us your savegame. Thanks!


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, poo. =/


----------



## entraik (Mar 14, 2009)

so..basically there is no hope of this working on a cyclods?


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 14, 2009)

entraik said:
			
		

> so..basically there is no hope of this working on a cyclods?



well a little birdie told me there may be an update tommorow moring... but i'm  not sure...


----------



## tigerx (Mar 14, 2009)

so this game is a no go on AKAIO 1.4...forever?


----------



## Goshogun1 (Mar 14, 2009)

EDIT: Oh well, I guess I won't be playing on M3 REAL for now. Don't really mind, as I am not much of a GTA fan.


----------



## hrthmail (Mar 14, 2009)

So there won't be a patch for the piracy block?


----------



## gatesphere (Mar 14, 2009)

@DJPlace:  which little birdie


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 14, 2009)

What do you mean Narin can't save us? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He saved my dog from the Zombie Ninja Terrorists!!! HE CAN DO ANYTHING WITH HIS MOOGLE POWERS!!

lol.. I'm sure a solution for most flashcards will appear eventually.. 

And if not, this is a game worth buying


----------



## dobz (Mar 14, 2009)

maybe this means nothing to you but it worked for me using save type EEPROM 64/512Kbit


----------



## test84 (Mar 14, 2009)

So its not working on DSTT? confirmed?


----------



## itachi1990 (Mar 14, 2009)

entraik said:
			
		

> so..basically there is no hope of this working on a cyclods?



You'r all getting wrong, as was said, i think that a update will get it to work, but i think it's not as simply as we think... i guess the cards have no compatibility for 1mb save, and it has to be implemented. (in fact no$gba runs using 8k savegame, however the game says it's 1mb O.o, correct me if i'm wrong please ^^)

In time the game will work perfectly in most flashcart, we just need to wait, bcuz there's no computer that can't be tricked xD


----------



## itachi1990 (Mar 14, 2009)

test84 said:
			
		

> So its not working on DSTT? confirmed?



Reading some posts you'll get to the conclusion that not work on most flashcarts, except for the supercard.....


----------



## albel005 (Mar 14, 2009)

sumoka said:
			
		

> maybe this means nothing to you but it worked for me using save type EEPROM 64/512Kbit



yea but what flashcart are you using


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2009)

Just because the game freezes after the select save option, this doesnt mean that it has anything to do with save type because the game doesnt even save at this point, it first saves after you have completed the first mission.


----------



## dobz (Mar 14, 2009)

sumoka said:
			
		

> maybe this means nothing to you but it worked for me using save type EEPROM 64/512Kbit



i don't get where 1mb is coming from  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and using fire card


----------



## dib (Mar 14, 2009)

My RPG lists the save size as 512k (64KB), and it plays and saves perfectly.

*Posts merged*

My RPG lists the save save as 512k (64KB), and it plays and saves perfectly.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 14, 2009)

dib said:
			
		

> There is no patch required if your cart doesn't suck.  The game works fine for me.
> 
> Every time it's the same thing with the R4 kids.  Game comes out, they all flock here trying to get it to work.  Try buying a non crappy flash cart next time.
> 
> Also nice job posting a rom site, Blaze163.




sigh, you're hating on something because it's popular..everyone knows that makes you cooler!. The R4 manages with most games just fine, which is why I don't need to buy a new flash cart. Sometimes it requires a fix or whatever but it's worth it...to play a game for free. Don't just put everyone with an R4 into a group and judge them, that's ridiculous and immature. 

the firelink card apparently works fine...which you'd probably consider a crappy card  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's not working on some of the newer fancier cards. 

The guy offering only the patch to staff - how would you like it if the person who dumped the rom only shared it with people of certain status? Most people that work on patches/hacks/fixes realise that some people will not thank them, they are actually cool with this and don't expect every single person to post thanking them. Humans usually act like humans, not everyone is going to be polite no matter what. 

I've tried the save file from that certain website mentioned previously, no workies on R4. 

Just wanted to say thank you to the people that have acted calmly and helped answer questions, posted their trial and errors and that are working on getting the fixes/patches out. you guys are awesome


----------



## Forstride (Mar 14, 2009)

I almost got it to work on my DSTT.  I started playing on No$GBA, and then I converted the save, but it said - in game - that it's corrupted.  Any idea on what I should convert it to, converting from a no$gba save?


----------



## DivineZeus (Mar 14, 2009)

Works great on SCDS1 with all patches disabled and it's multilanguage, i think multi 5 (my DS is setted in italian)... Supercard team rules!


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 14, 2009)

gatesphere said:
			
		

> @DJPlace:  which little birdie



crap you know who i am?!? well let's just pray that it will be fixed or else us people who praite are going have to suck it up and etheir buy it or not have it...


----------



## Gigen (Mar 14, 2009)

I think something willl be released soon, because it's impossible that who owns the R4 (80% of the ppl) can't play this...


----------



## nl255 (Mar 14, 2009)

A generic patch could be made that replaced the normal save routines with DLDI based ones, but it would be far more complicated than a simple anti-piracy crack.  Not to mention the fact that most carts probably won't automatically DLDI patch commercial roms, only homebrew.


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 14, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Just because the game freezes after the select save option, this doesnt mean that it has anything to do with save type because the game doesnt even save at this point, it first saves after you have completed the first mission.


thank you for being one of the few people who figured this out besides me


----------



## heatmiser (Mar 14, 2009)

Has anyone gotten this to work with a Supercard CF or SD? If so, can you please post the options you used?
Thanks!


----------



## George290506 (Mar 14, 2009)

UNBELIEVABLE! UNBELIEVABLE! UNBELIEVABLE!
SOooo SOON!


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Mar 14, 2009)

DivineZeus said:
			
		

> Works great on SCDS1 with all patches disabled and it's multilanguage, i think multi 5 (my DS is setted in italian)... Supercard team rules!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so... I think I've literrally tried all the options but still nothing.


----------



## George290506 (Mar 14, 2009)

IrishModchips said:
			
		

> *GTA CHINATOWN WARS OFFICIALLY WORKING ON SUPERCARD DS ONE!*
> 
> *At the start when you turn on your DS with your supercard, go to the GTA nds file on the top screen, then in the bottom screen you will see the file information, at the right hand side you will see ''SET PATCH'' click that, and you will notice that the top one is ''ENABLE PATCH'; which is ticked, well untick that and start the game!!*
> 
> The Supercard rules!



SO GOOD!!!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 14, 2009)

hmmm......why cant narin save us? he could chuck in a code that * doesnt * save so it wouldnt write to the file.....of course this means we cant save either......


----------



## Gigen (Mar 14, 2009)

have faith guys, im pretty sure someone will do something... if not, ill buy everyone a copy of CW


----------



## UofG2000 (Mar 14, 2009)

@CheatingSoi - Yes I meant it does work on DS-X patched with Arm7 from maxcrashmethod, the post was related to The Hulk.
So DS-X - yes it works patched, but that was pretty much the case for the last 6 months.  I didn't even bother to try it unpatched
CycloDS - I didn't bother testing based on what others said


----------



## Cam275 (Mar 14, 2009)

Figures...
I pick the flashcart with the fewest and most far-between firmware updates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stupid dstt.


----------



## George290506 (Mar 14, 2009)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> DivineZeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is talking about SCDS1 (Slot1) and not SC SD (Slot2).


----------



## Lubbo (Mar 14, 2009)

M3 Real just had a firmware update like yesterday so we arent going to get one for at least another few weeks


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 14, 2009)

also i did the save file option and it does not work... for cyclonds anyway...


----------



## itachi1990 (Mar 14, 2009)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Just because the game freezes after the select save option, this doesnt mean that it has anything to do with save type because the game doesnt even save at this point, it first saves after you have completed the first mission.



When the game have anti-piracy ALL flashcarts can't run it (am i right ?). Since we all get a save error message when the game is launch, it encounter some problem with the flashcart auto-save (that file u have with .SAV extension 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 14, 2009)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> DivineZeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm the same as DivineZeus. It runs perfectly on my SCDS1 SDHC using English and the latest firmware.

*Make sure you have in the SET PATCH options unchecked "Enable Patch"* then hit save and run the game.


----------



## nitrodude150 (Mar 14, 2009)

yo, all i did was convert a no$gba save to my Acekard 2 and I've been playing fr like 30 mins no prob, I used a converter that was linked on like pg 18 or something, people should try it out instead of wasting bandwidth by saying **** like:

"DSTT WORK?"

"OMG R4 IS SO CRAPPY! It can't PLAY GTACW!"

Grow up!


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Mar 14, 2009)

George290506 said:
			
		

> He is talking about SCDS1 (Slot1) and not SC SD (Slot2).


Yeah I know devinezues was, I just thought they would basically have the same compatability but I guess not.


----------



## George290506 (Mar 14, 2009)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> George290506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so, too and I believe they will solve this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is easier for me to test in SC CF and not in SCDS1.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 14, 2009)

Na...Na...Narin can't save us? How can this be? Narin is God. Narin fixes everything. NOOOO!!!

OK, let's just say this isn't some sort of sick comic relief day japery. Whoever solves this conundrum and gets this working on my Cyclo DS Evo (and therefore the cyclos of everyone else in the street since they're nightmares for copying me) will replace Narin as the new deity and earn our eternal worship. Sorry Narin. But you do have this one chance to prove yourself and keep our faith. It's a race to the finish.


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Mar 14, 2009)

so there's no way for it to work on an R4 (with YSMenu) yet???


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 14, 2009)

Rumor has it that Team Cyclops is already on the move to patch the firmware to work with 1mb saves, thus hopefully solving all of the CycloDS user problems.


EDIT: @ Blaze

Narin does software backup fixes and cheats, not firmware and hardware upgrades, be realistic.
Narin does a great job, it's just this problem with the game to your carts have nothing to do with his profession.

So back off of Narin guys.


----------



## heatmiser (Mar 14, 2009)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> DivineZeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. So I guess it's a waiting game now for us as well. I hope the Supercard people still support the old Slot 2 carts, though the last firmware update was back in March '08.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 14, 2009)

Hot damn~ I sure picked hte right time to buy an SCDS One!


----------



## Opium (Mar 14, 2009)

The iTouch DS team is aware of the save issue and is working on a fix for iTouch DS users. No idea at all when it will be ready though, but it's good to know it's being worked on.


----------



## bumae (Mar 14, 2009)

nitrodude150 said:
			
		

> yo, all i did was convert a no$gba save to my Acekard 2 and I've been playing fr like 30 mins no prob, I used a converter that was linked on like pg 18 or something, people should try it out instead of wasting bandwidth by saying **** like:
> 
> "DSTT WORK?"
> 
> ...




Unfortunately that doesn't work for all cards it appears.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 14, 2009)

@Opium
i thought the iTouchDS was the budget card from M3 Real Team. does that mean M3 Team = iTouchDS team?


----------



## Dark_linis (Mar 14, 2009)

So it seems that this is were the r4 starts to become useless....


----------



## xxRAG3 (Mar 14, 2009)

Now I am hearing from the cyclo forum about an update sometime tomorrow morning. IDK!


----------



## Lubbo (Mar 14, 2009)

just think what can G6, Acekard and Supercard do that the other cards cant?


----------



## kevincharles (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah it would appear so...

thats why you make your r4 in to an m3, you just gotta go through all the work and shit buts its your best bet so far.


----------



## h8uthemost (Mar 14, 2009)

So what G6 Real firmware version is this working on? I just tried the m3/g6 4.3a that was released a day or two ago, but I get the black screen after I reboot after I save.


----------



## lolzed (Mar 14, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> So it seems that this is were the r4 starts to become useless....


when was it never...joke,no news for DSTT/TTDS users?


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> @Opium
> i thought the iTouchDS was the budget card from M3 Real Team. does that mean M3 Team = iTouchDS team?


Yes thats true, and whatever the M3 Real Can do so can the iTouch apart from run latest Sakura.


----------



## vandyn (Mar 14, 2009)

And the M3DS Simply? Same case as the R4DS?


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 14, 2009)

For those who want to try to convert my working SuperCard DS One save so they can play on there non working flashcart.

Here to download the save: http://rapidshare.com/files/208990227/XPA-GTAC.SAV


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 14, 2009)

bumae said:
			
		

> nitrodude150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nitrodude, what No$GBA settings are you using and what AK2 FW version? This procedure didn't work for me.


----------



## Sharpz (Mar 14, 2009)

Man I really wanted to play this,but I guess it's expected since Friday the 13th=bad luck anyways.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 14, 2009)

So much talk about other crappy cards,

But nothing about a good cart...EDGE.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2009)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Dark_linis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and it looks like the DSTT is heading the same way as the R4, looking at worthless updates and the lack of them it's been getting.


----------



## Kaos (Mar 14, 2009)

It's funny that actual anti-piracy from Square Enix gets cracked in hours and achieves nothing, yet using a bigger save file prevents over half the flashcarts from playing it.


----------



## DivineZeus (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's my SCDS1 save if u wanna try something... good luck guys... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GFDLR6NU


----------



## da_head (Mar 14, 2009)

*reads* "cannot be fixed except for a firmware update"

*looks down at r4*

*whimpers*

*assumes fetal position in the corner*


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2009)

Kaos said:
			
		

> It's funny that actual anti-piracy from Square Enix gets cracked in hours and achieves nothing, yet using a bigger save file prevents over half the flashcarts from playing it.


Yeah and its also funny that its works on the SCDS1 even when the save type is set to only 64k.


----------



## Uruha (Mar 14, 2009)

DSi as Nintendo's weapon against piracy? no, Bigger save file is their true weapon!


----------



## Zeroke (Mar 14, 2009)

EDGE


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2009)

How can it using a bigger save type have anything to do with it now working, when it works perfectly fine on the SCDS1 when the save it set to only 64K?


----------



## Opium (Mar 14, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> @Opium
> i thought the iTouchDS was the budget card from M3 Real Team. does that mean M3 Team = iTouchDS team?
> 
> I guess so. Plus you can run the iTouch firmware on an M3 Real anyway so no worries even if the fix comes out on the iTouch before the M3 Real.
> ...


----------



## link459 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nightstalker said:
			
		

> For those who want to try to convert my working SuperCard DS One save so they can play on there non working flashcart.
> 
> Here to download the save: http://rapidshare.com/files/208990227/XPA-GTAC.SAV



It didn't work, but holy crap, how did you get that direct link to rapidshare?


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thankfully for all us Cyclo DS Evolution users out there, the team is already working on the firmware update we need to be able to play this. Just checked out the forums on the team cyclops website and they expect the update to be done within a few hours. I'd keep track of it, but since I'm in the UK, it's ten to five in the morning and my eyes are starting to go funny. I'll check up on it at a more reasonable hour.


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone want to try the Multiplayer Wi-Fi with me? I'll trade my code with you!


----------



## CDzNutz (Mar 14, 2009)

Whenever I load it up I have a black screen on the top and the white screen on the bottom. I don't even get to a loading screen. I am using SuperCard SD SDtoGBA


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 14, 2009)

link459 said:
			
		

> Nightstalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Premium Rapidshare account and made it a "TrafficShare Download" using my TrafficShare Bandwidth.


----------



## uzi (Mar 14, 2009)

any 1 tried acekard 2i? i dont think ive seen any one post bout it


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The iTouch usually always gets an update a day after the M3 Real.


----------



## Kaos (Mar 14, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Thankfully for all us Cyclo DS Evolution users out there, the team is already working on the firmware update we need to be able to play this. Just checked out the forums on the team cyclops website and they expect the update to be done within a few hours. I'd keep track of it, but since I'm in the UK, it's ten to five in the morning and my eyes are starting to go funny. I'll check up on it at a more reasonable hour.


The TeamCyclops forums just died. I hope they're back up soon so the fix can be released.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 14, 2009)

Despite all of the past 24 pages in this thread, I just hope the various teams still working on their respective cards get out updates to their customers by the end of this weekend, so we can all enjoy this great game.

...

_My condolences to the original R4 users._


*EDIT:*
@Arvizux - Good first post.
@Kaos - Yeah I know I wasn't expecting TeamCyclops's forums to collapse like that. Big day for the scene.


----------



## Saloma (Mar 14, 2009)

Just posting to say the itouch firmware is out, but it doesn't seem to make the game playable. Least there's progress.


----------



## Batman55 (Mar 14, 2009)

So I heard that M3 Simply can get a custom firmware called Ymenu or something? Can GTA be fixed for that custom firmware or is there no hope?

I might have to update to it if there is a way....


----------



## uzi (Mar 14, 2009)

just tested it on no$gba .. framerate on windows 7 is lil bad ... skippy it lots of stuff are open but it played seems to be a good game but i cant play where contolls take a sec to respond lol


----------



## Sick Wario (Mar 14, 2009)

R4 1.18

i tried using the .sav files that users posted from SCDS1 = NO
i tried using .sav from no$GBA = NO
i tried using converted .sav from SCDS1 = NO
i tried arm7 fix (using simcity J) = NO
tried using all different .sav of different sizes = NO

i know someone will find an easy fix for this problem for the remaining R4 faithful

and thanks to the users staying relatively CALM about this release.
the thread would be a lot easier to read and probably load faster if people posting dumb/useless shit would get lost.
we don't need rants about which card is better or who is greedy or not.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Mar 14, 2009)

Kaos said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe they're posting it and thats why its down , at least thats what I was thinking


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 14, 2009)

how does it run on G6 Real but not M3 Real when both Cards run on same Firmware


----------



## Opium (Mar 14, 2009)

Saloma said:
			
		

> Just posting to say the itouch firmware is out, but it doesn't seem to make the game playable. Least there's progress.



The firmware is certainly not out on their website or in the downloads. I think you have made a mistake. 2.5 is the latest firmware, there needs to be something later than that for it to have a GTA fix.


----------



## CharAznable (Mar 14, 2009)

ReyRey said:
			
		

> how does it run on G6 Real but not M3 Real when both Cards run on same Firmware



Yeah...kinda wondering this myself.


----------



## Saloma (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, whoops. It said it was released March 13, so I assumed it was posted because of that. Sorry if I led anyone on, my bad.


----------



## niu (Mar 14, 2009)

DSone work perfect!

I Play GTA CW in patch mode. (Disable speed patch)

DSone is Best.


----------



## striderx (Mar 14, 2009)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> So it seems that this is were the r4 starts to become useless....



You're about ten months late on that post...  Last offical R4 firmware update v 1.18, April 24, 2008...  R.I.P.


----------



## nitrodude150 (Mar 14, 2009)

uzi said:
			
		

> any 1 tried acekard 2i? i dont think ive seen any one post bout it


actually I did, I converted a no$gba save, put it in my Acekard2i and have gotten over an hour of playtime in without issues, I dont know what Gbatemp's issue is with the Red text: "ONLY WORKS ON SCSD1 AND G6!!!" sheesh...........


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2009)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> So I heard that M3 Simply can get a custom firmware called Ymenu or something? Can GTA be fixed for that custom firmware or is there no hope?
> 
> I might have to update to it if there is a way....


The only way is will be possible to get GTA working on the R4 using Ysmenu, is only if the DSTT gets an update that fixes GTA, because Ysmenu is based on the official DSTT firmware, and looking at the sorry state of affairs recently in  DSTT firmware updates department, this doesn't seem very likely.
The DSTT is as good as dead, it hasnt even had a worthwhile update for over 7 months.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmm I tried the same with the cyclo, doesn't work, anyway some1 pm when team cyclops posts the patch/firmware,I'm going to sleep.


----------



## nitrodude150 (Mar 14, 2009)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> bumae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry bro, i'm using acekard 2i, i think i should have made that distinction........ eh now i sound like an idiot, ok, on no$gba, go to ur 'emulation settings' and set the "NDS backupcartridge media" to 8kb EPROOM. Once that's done all u do is pay until the first save or w/e and then exit no$gba and copy the save over from the "battery" folder. (why its called "battery" who knows?!) Now it worked for me on Acekard2i running fw 4.15 but I doubt the "2i" is any different from the "2" so try what I said anyways, if u already did, then damn, I guess the $8 extra i spent on my Acekard2i was actually work it


----------



## deciiii (Mar 14, 2009)

uzi said:
			
		

> just tested it on no$gba .. framerate on windows 7 is lil bad ... skippy it lots of stuff are open but it played seems to be a good game but i cant play where contolls take a sec to respond lol



hmm. not a good idea to run beta or release canditate operating systems... anyways. i get it running 100% full framerate, sound quality high with no stuttering, lag or anything. surprisingly it really seems to run perfect on no$gba. 

i just hope team cyclo is able to release a firmware fix for the problem anytime soon.


----------



## Nivalis (Mar 14, 2009)

striderx said:
			
		

> You're about ten months late on that post...  Last offical R4 firmware update v 1.18, April 24, 2008...  R.I.P.


R4-III v3.09 - *2009-02-26*


----------



## Pendor (Mar 14, 2009)

Nivalis said:
			
		

> striderx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R4-III is a clone. R4 clone cartridges usually use a modified version of ysmenu.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 14, 2009)

I used Supercard DS One + Enable Patch + 1.0M save file for GTA CW to work.

EDIT: I can't seem to get past creating a save in-game. I had played it on default with Enable Patch disabled and when i went to save it froze up.


----------



## Onelouder (Mar 14, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed the radio channels don't work, and all the cut scenes are static instead of anything? The audio is all messed up on that rom.


----------



## CDzNutz (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok I updated my SuperCard SD firmware and I now get the save screen which goes blank after that.


----------



## bar7 (Mar 14, 2009)

i got it to work on my r4. i edited the save from rapidshare, and i can start a new game and play, but then i switched ds off to start again and i am not starting from where it saved, it asks me to start a new game again?? is there any way to fix this?


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 14, 2009)

Onelouder said:
			
		

> Has anyone else noticed the radio channels don't work, and all the cut scenes are static instead of anything? The audio is all messed up on that rom.



The cutscene I had went through had music playing in the background. You sure you might not have it on the wrong settings?


----------



## Onelouder (Mar 14, 2009)

CDzNutz said:
			
		

> Ok I updated my SuperCard SD firmware and I now get the save screen which goes blank after that.



You have to have the Enable Patch box checked, but all the other boxes unchecked.


----------



## FlyingPretzel (Mar 14, 2009)

bar7 said:
			
		

> i got it to work on my r4. i edited the save from rapidshare, and i can start a new game and play, but then i switched ds off to start again and i am not starting from where it saved, it asks me to start a new game again?? is there any way to fix this?



can you explain more  please ?


----------



## toh_yxes (Mar 14, 2009)

omg narin can't help us! noooooooooooo! this is crap for an awesome game.


----------



## Onelouder (Mar 14, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Onelouder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A few scenes worked, others didn't. The main one of the Jet was all CSHHHHHHHHHH noise, and it was definately without any music.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 14, 2009)

Onelouder said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What card are you running?


----------



## portezbie (Mar 14, 2009)

First avalon code, now this. Bad week for EZ5 owners *tear


----------



## Demonic_Cr0w (Mar 14, 2009)

bar7 said:
			
		

> i got it to work on my r4. i edited the save from rapidshare, and i can start a new game and play, but then i switched ds off to start again and i am not starting from where it saved, it asks me to start a new game again?? is there any way to fix this?



Please extrapolate


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

bar7 said:
			
		

> i got it to work on my r4. i edited the save from rapidshare, and i can start a new game and play, but then i switched ds off to start again and i am not starting from where it saved, it asks me to start a new game again?? is there any way to fix this?


WHAAAAAAAAAT???? WHICH FILE?


----------



## bar7 (Mar 14, 2009)

i used the sav from rapidshare that was posted here, hex edited it, and put it on the flashcard, i just tried with my dstt and i can play fine too but its not saving either.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 14, 2009)

Bar7, I'm not a DSTT user, but I'm pretty sure that I'm getting this feeling that a lot of people are going to be asking you for step by step instructions right... about.... nnnnnow.


----------



## Nivalis (Mar 14, 2009)

bar7 said:
			
		

> i used the sav from rapidshare that was posted here, hex edited it, and put it on the flashcard, i just tried with my dstt and i can play fine too but its not saving either.


Successful troll is successful


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

You can actually get into the game? or does it just freeze after you try start a new game..

OH how did you hexedit it by the way? just trim the size?


----------



## kirbydragon (Mar 14, 2009)

It's funny how DS-Xtreme of all things is one of the working flash devices.


----------



## nervx (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone still rocking a G6lite get this game to work? If so what settings?


----------



## dib (Mar 14, 2009)

I just don't think I'm much of a GTA person.  I would think the idea would be to keep a generally low profile if you wanted to get away with crimes, but the game makes it quickly apparent this is impossible.  The AI has people running all over streets, cars making bizarre turns and crashing into each other with no interaction on your part.  For some bizarre reason, you stop being hounded by police by killing them off.  None of it is making sense to me.

So far I'm just not impressed and definitely not seeing the big deal, but maybe it gets better.


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 14, 2009)

So since this site is loading hella slow, does it work with the latest M3 Firmware also?  or just the G6?


----------



## FlatFrogger (Mar 14, 2009)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> ReyRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I brought this up in the past regarding stuff like wii connectivity (G6 can do it, m3r can't) the answer I was given was "due to the way the cards patch roms before loading". 

Take it as you wish, lets just hope M3 team get a new fw out for the real.


----------



## Domination (Mar 14, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> The iTouch DS team is aware of the save issue and is working on a fix for iTouch DS users. No idea at all when it will be ready though, but it's good to know it's being worked on.



Yay! iTouch DS ftw!


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 14, 2009)

I think the streets are too small, and the turning is awkward in this game.

Anyways, what save file size do you use for SCDS to be able to save?


----------



## Onelouder (Mar 14, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> What card are you running?



SCDS1 with latest firmware


----------



## CDzNutz (Mar 14, 2009)

Onelouder said:
			
		

> CDzNutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Screenshot maybe? Because I feel like I am doing it right but it still won't load up after choosing the save box.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 14, 2009)

kirbydragon said:
			
		

> It's funny how DS-Xtreme of all things is one of the working flash devices.
> Ironic isn't it?
> 
> QUOTEALSO, this deity named "Narin" that you all worship can not save you. This is a save/load issue and can only be fixed via firmware update!


Laugh my ass off! 
*bows down to Narin*


I'm a bit pissed that CycloDS doesn't work with this.  I mean, this can't be the first game with a >512KB save file.


----------



## Onelouder (Mar 14, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> I think the streets are too small, and the turning is awkward in this game.
> 
> Anyways, what save file size do you use for SCDS to be able to save?



Just set it as nothing before loading the game, and when the game loads, click yes for autosave


----------



## mchew (Mar 14, 2009)

Works on my AKRPG with official 4.11


----------



## CDzNutz (Mar 14, 2009)

Onelouder said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clicking yes or no for me I still get the 2 black screens afterwards


----------



## Uncrackable (Mar 14, 2009)

CDzNutz said:
			
		

> Onelouder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Completly wrong about it. Just Uncheck Enable Patch, and check Enable DMA. The rest leave it as it is.... then select a 512Kb Save File for it. I'm playing it, and it saves nicely. I tried to load a game, and i had sucess. I have a SuperCard One SDHC, and since the release of the game i'm playing it no problems. I posted this like in the 2nd or 3rd page of this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it helped many


----------



## Notorious9i6 (Mar 14, 2009)

bar7 said:
			
		

> i used the sav from rapidshare that was posted here, hex edited it, and put it on the flashcard, i just tried with my dstt and i can play fine too but its not saving either.


can you upload that save file and give intructions on the hex editing?


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 14, 2009)

Onelouder said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did that, and now I get black screens. I have all the patches and etc. turned off.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 14, 2009)

Game, make sure you have the most update firmware?
and the firmware has to be for SDHC
mine wasnt at first and i spent hours trying to get it to work >.


----------



## CDzNutz (Mar 14, 2009)

Uncrackable said:
			
		

> CDzNutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which mode did you use? I'm trying to make this work. I don't have a SuperCard One, I have a SuperCard SD


----------



## tobyx (Mar 14, 2009)

nitrodude150 said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could you please please (right now i am begging on my knees!) upload this savefile and share with all the Acekard-owner. i also have the AceKard2i like you! and i was trying the same thing you did, but no$gba will not start the game and keeps saying something about the save-file and unaccessable!

please share the file!! i will share this with the other users on the official acekard-bbs and give credit to you, that you are the creator of this idea!

PLEASE!!! :'(


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 14, 2009)

I actually rubbed my eyes in disbelief. Is this working on Acekard 2 with AKAIO?


----------



## FlyingPretzel (Mar 14, 2009)

dose it work on YSMENU ?
(on r4)


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 14, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Game, make sure you have the most update firmware?
> and the firmware has to be for SDHC
> mine wasnt at first and i spent hours trying to get it to work >.


----------



## Onelouder (Mar 14, 2009)

I have tried it with NOTHING checked in the patch window, and with only Enable DMA, and both work for the SCDS1. There is an issue with audio though. When you die, there is a garbled scratching noise that doesn't go away until you pause. And none of the radio channels work. And the cutscenes are all garbled noise as well. But the game works, and is awesome, so who cares.


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 14, 2009)

I have confirmed this works on EZV v1 with firmware 1.70 using clean mode.

Here is the ini settings:


Spoiler



;0 4K
;1 64/512K
;2 2M/4M
[CLEAN]
bClean=1

[SAVE]
type=1

;set 1-12 as old setting
[SPEED]
speed=3



Change the speed setting depending on your microSD.  Also note this only works on EZV made before the NYE (New Years Edition) as the save chip was removed due to problems with compatibility with microSDHC.


----------



## nervx (Mar 14, 2009)

YAY! Got it working on my G6Lite.

Edit: spoke too soon, two black screens after picking autosave. help!


----------



## Forstride (Mar 14, 2009)

Just so you guys know, the Arm7 patched file doesn't work with emulators, but an unmodified version does...Not sure if this was said before or not...


----------



## eyePop (Mar 14, 2009)

hope the cyclo team come up with a patch soon !!


----------



## striderx (Mar 14, 2009)

Pendor said:
			
		

> Nivalis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really an "R4" then is it?


----------



## CDzNutz (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok so I have tried...

Disabled Patch Cartridge Access - didn't work

I tried

Disabled Patch Cartridge Access & Enabled DMA Mode - didn't work

I don't know what else to do, should I try changing the ReadCardPatchMode? 

I am using SuperCard SD....if anyone has a working sav file for it let me know or up it.


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 14, 2009)

Anybody got it working on the M3 Real?

If not I'm just gonna wait for a firmware fix...


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

I dont get it. Daigasso band brothers DX had a save file size of 8mbytes.

So if we could get that working, why can't we get this?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Mar 14, 2009)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> I have confirmed this works on EZV v1 with firmware 1.70 using clean mode.


You got to be kidding me..


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 14, 2009)

Haha so I just loaded up GTA in No$GBA, THE GAME IS GREAT for what little I played of it.
So until GTA works on my CycloDS, I'll be giving myself a demo of the game on No$GBA.

(And before anyone asks, you have to set the save type to EEPROM 8kb.)


----------



## NTAuthority (Mar 14, 2009)

CDzNutz said:
			
		

> I am using SuperCard SD....if anyone has a working sav file for it let me know or up it.



No, the SCSD is not working yet, I've tried all kinds of fixes, and all the patch options.


----------



## FlatFrogger (Mar 14, 2009)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Anybody got it working on the M3 Real?
> 
> If not I'm just gonna wait for a firmware fix...



Nope, tried a few things here. I wanted to use the ROM as a taster to see if its worth picking up from somewhere, if theres no fix by the end of the weekend I might just roll the dice and hope the game is worth it.

Although one thing which has me thinking:

If G6 users can play it fine wouldn't a save from a G6 work for an M3R? They are the same basis card after all.

Unless i've missed a G6 save here (I dont think I have).

Anyway time for some shut eye I think


----------



## FlyingPretzel (Mar 14, 2009)

i have an idea 
have a lot of cons but 
can anyone like hack the game and make is run but it dosent have to save or load 
i dont mind just put my ds on sleep 
better then nothing


----------



## CharAznable (Mar 14, 2009)

FlatFrogger said:
			
		

> Nottulys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good idea, actually. Anyone with a G6 have a save that they know works?


----------



## brissmas (Mar 14, 2009)

anyknow no if its on ak2i? im using akiao 1.4. it loads til it says would u like to turn auto save on and 
then when u pick either to save in slot 1 or 2 it gos black.


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 14, 2009)

I wonder.....can someone with a G6 save post it?


----------



## eureca (Mar 14, 2009)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> I wonder.....can someone with a G6 save post it?



Yea I second that request. The G6 save should be the same as the M3 real so its worth a shot.


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2009)

striderx said:
			
		

> Dark_linis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Umm, just shows how great the r4 is. It can run games today, with 1 year old firmwire.

I use the 1.18 Kernel, and this is the first game that actually doesn't work on it, even with arm7 fix\ar code.

Ok so there's Jedi and that aswell. But other then that, i can run all games on it.

so tell me, how is the r4 useless again? =)


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 14, 2009)

I got the game working but I can't really save.


----------



## tobyx (Mar 14, 2009)

brissmas said:
			
		

> anyknow no if its on ak2i? im using akiao 1.4. it loads til it says would u like to turn auto save on and
> then when u pick either to save in slot 1 or 2 it gos black.




one guy got it working... get one or two pages back... there you will find my post with his explanation!


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

well.. just hope we get a firmware fix ASAP~! otherwise this thread would be whooping long in another few hours time


----------



## Forstride (Mar 14, 2009)

It's now freezing right after the case of money scene at the very beginning of the game (Before menus)...The weird thing is, is that it's never done this to me yet.


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> I got the game working but I can't really save.


whats your card?


----------



## brissmas (Mar 14, 2009)

AnimalCrossingX said:
			
		

> It's now freezing right after the case of money scene at the very beginning of the game (Before menus)...The weird thing is, is that it's never done this to me yet.



exact same thing happened to me


----------



## CharAznable (Mar 14, 2009)

AnimalCrossingX said:
			
		

> It's now freezing right after the case of money scene at the very beginning of the game (Before menus)...The weird thing is, is that it's never done this to me yet.



That's because the game tries to autoload a save if one is present after that point.


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 14, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> cornaljoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, took me like an hour to figure out how to downgrade the firmware and make clean mode work.  Clean mode was removed from later firmwares because of incompatibility with microSDHC.  EZ-Team wanted to make sure there was a unified firmware for all versions of the EZV.


----------



## gbaelink (Mar 14, 2009)

Great games! Just Try~ 

It work great on my Ultra FlashPass EX~


----------



## Forstride (Mar 14, 2009)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> AnimalCrossingX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, but when I used my save from the emulator with an arm7 patched rom, it did nothing.  At least this recognizes the save.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 14, 2009)

Kingfield said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SCDS1


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2009)

well, hope we see a v1.1 or something by tomorrow


----------



## Tuna Salad (Mar 14, 2009)

Does work on DS-X "mine is 1st gen 4Gb model" using MaxCrassMethod.


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 14, 2009)

perhaps a patch that disables saving would allow us to use real time save function to save and bypass the save check


----------



## Onelouder (Mar 14, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Kingfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why can't you save?

Make sure you have the latest firmware, DSone_SDHC_V3.0_sp5_eng.
In the DS1 Menu, try 1 of 2 things, first try with ALL boxes UNCHECKED, load the game and choose YES to autosave.
The other option if that doesn't work is to only check Enable DMA, then load the game and choose YES to autosave.
Then you will save IN GAME in the save locations of your apartments.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

i should go out from my house now to grab a SCDS


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 14, 2009)

Onelouder said:
			
		

> GameSoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are we able to manual save because I have literally no health


----------



## dsttuser (Mar 14, 2009)

Can anyone help me? i use a dstt, when i play the game i can only reach the part where it asks you if i want to autosave then i click a file it goes BLACK.


----------



## drobb (Mar 14, 2009)

i wish someone would hurry up and solve this issue as i would really like to play this as it will be my first gta game.


----------



## ronnarin (Mar 14, 2009)

That's what most people are getting, but try a method a few pages back which says to use the game on no$gba and get to a point where you can save and then convert the sav file and use the game through you flash card.

Use 8k setting on no$GBA


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

ronnarin,
confirm it works?
what flash card are you using? and did you make a save after you start the game?


----------



## cardtrix (Mar 14, 2009)

Where does No$gba put the DS save file?


----------



## dsttuser (Mar 14, 2009)

Can you do it for me?

i dont know how to change the settings probably because im only 11

can you upload the save file afterwards?


----------



## CharAznable (Mar 14, 2009)

dsttuser said:
			
		

> Can you do it for me?
> 
> i dont know how to change the settings probably because im only 11
> 
> can you upload the save file afterwards?



If you're really only 11 you probably should not be playing GTA.


----------



## dsttuser (Mar 14, 2009)

but i played gta IV, San andreas, liberty stories...etc...


----------



## jimo (Mar 14, 2009)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> I have confirmed this works on EZV v1 with firmware 1.70 using clean mode.
> 
> Here is the ini settings:
> 
> ...


this method works, got it working on my EZV

thanks heaps man


----------



## CDzNutz (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm 24 so up it for me lol

The sav file, not the rom


----------



## crowmanpr (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok i fixed this baby up, working on R4 sweet, i justed patched the rom thats all.
WORKING 100%


----------



## mysterio123 (Mar 14, 2009)

i confirm it works on dslinker.. i think gta:cw works on most of the lousy carts


----------



## ronnarin (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry guys, it's not me its on about page 27 or 28, he uses a Acekard2i and i think i may have read that he used it on DSTT aswell, i have tries myself but was unsucessful, i am just as confused as you's are.

Sorry


----------



## dsttuser (Mar 14, 2009)

crowmanpr said:
			
		

> Ok i fixed this baby up, working on R4 sweet, i justed patched the rom thats all.
> WORKING 100%


 woah, what did you use to patch the rom? can you upload it pls?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

hahahah
define lousy carts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ronnarin,
is ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks anyway


----------



## zeromac (Mar 14, 2009)

crowmanpr said:
			
		

> Ok i fixed this baby up, working on R4 sweet, i justed patched the rom thats all.
> WORKING 100%




how?/ i need ur help beacause im using an r4 also pls tell me what u did


----------



## Onelouder (Mar 14, 2009)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> dsttuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahahaah


----------



## clumzy (Mar 14, 2009)

crowmanpr said:
			
		

> Ok i fixed this baby up, working on R4 sweet, i justed patched the rom thats all.
> WORKING 100%



what patch????


----------



## sherridon (Mar 14, 2009)

ok to clear things up
firstly the people stuck on the save file cannot be accessed 
you need to use ysmenu

comeon yasu create a update!!!!!!!
narin use your knowledge and hack the game so it can save in 512kbytes for the R4 people
or just make a ar code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but the best solution is 
get up walk down to gamestop and just buy the game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







btw thanx to that guy who works at gamestop for dumping the rom soo early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wish i had a supercard one

Stupid R4 can't even play a good game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



R4 more like  GAY4


----------



## drobb (Mar 14, 2009)

anyone got this working on a regular ak2  yet?   someone? anyone?


----------



## TeenTin (Mar 14, 2009)

crowmanpr said:
			
		

> Ok i fixed this baby up, working on R4 sweet, i justed patched the rom thats all.
> WORKING 100%



Lie.


----------



## dsttuser (Mar 14, 2009)

clumzy said:
			
		

> crowmanpr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what i meant was how'd you get it up and running? i see you live in philippines too


----------



## Mr.Mister (Mar 14, 2009)

Crowmanpr is a troll.


----------



## dgwillia (Mar 14, 2009)

Meh, i dont feel like finding my old Fire Card, nor using it again >_>. So i guess ill wait for a M3Sakura update or some sort of patch fix.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 14, 2009)

crowmanpr said:
			
		

> Ok i fixed this baby up, working on R4 sweet, i justed patched the rom thats all.
> WORKING 100%


*I call BULLSHIT, Mr. 1 post R4 n00b.  *

And what's up with all the first-time posters?


----------



## SamusKnight2K (Mar 14, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm having no luck getting this thing to work... Even if I'm using an SCDS1.

Specs:
SCDS1 (SDHC) (SuperCard DS ONE(SDHC) OS 3.0 SP5 Firmware)
Kingston 2GB SD Card (JAPAN)
Nintendo DS Lite (Black/Red)
GTA CTW (Clean, Untrimmed)
SD Speed set to custom speed 25

Using the above and with all boxes unticked (I mean every box, I even made sure to untick any greyed out font boxes.) the game just hangs at a black screen above, white screen below. If I tick:

"Enable DMA" (Can check it, even if the option's greyed out.)

I still get the black screen above, white screen below. If I tick in "Enable Patch" it still yields the same results. But if I do:

"Enable Patch"
"Patch Speed"
"Enable DMA"

The game loads, gets to the save select screen, then ultimately hangs at a black screen after selecting it. Even turning off "Enable DMA" and leaving "Patch Speed" yields the same results. Using a program called Rominator I DID comfirm the CRC on the rom file is correct.

I have done as another post recommended and set the save types to both 64KB AND 1MB with the 1MB setting just resulting in a black screen upon rom load. I even made CERTAIN my firmware was up-to-date by downloading then re-installing it. I'm at a complete loss here why it's failing to work...


----------



## kohkindachi (Mar 14, 2009)

I gonna try the no$gba method, but the problem is I can't get pass 'Save data could not be access' :K


----------



## War (Mar 14, 2009)

Jesus, 35 pages... Hopefully this stupid game will blow over soon.


----------



## lolzed (Mar 14, 2009)

sherridon said:
			
		

> ok to clear things up
> firstly the people stuck on the save file cannot be accessed
> you need to use ysmenu
> 
> ...


1.Yasu only updates YSMenu on game compatibility if TTMenu gets an upadate
2.I don't Narin will do that,he can't make an AR code for that for instance,since the problem is in the save file,read the posts
3.I only agree on you on the GameStop and R4,only those.


----------



## dsttuser (Mar 14, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> I gonna try the no$gba method, but the problem is I can't get pass 'Save data could not be access' :K


 I tried that to and the same thing happend, AHH! IM GOING CRAZY MUST PLAY GAME!!!


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 14, 2009)

SamusKnight2K said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I'm having no luck getting this thing to work... Even if I'm using an SCDS1.
> 
> Specs:
> SCDS1 (SDHC) (SuperCard DS ONE(SDHC) OS 3.0 SP5 Firmware)
> ...



Make sure to delete any save file that was created before you retry.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Mar 14, 2009)

cardtrix said:
			
		

> Where does No$gba put the DS save file?


i believe it saves to the folder named BATTERY


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

lots of liars floating around~! i tried that 8kb method! it was a lie as well!!!
careful pants on fire


----------



## Dominator (Mar 14, 2009)

ARM7 patch right ?


----------



## drobb (Mar 14, 2009)

ive been a lurker for a couple years and im known in the irc channels, but i just dont really post alot.  anyways,  anyone seriously got this running on an r4? i may have to pull it out to play this game.


----------



## jimo (Mar 14, 2009)

just a quick follow up.....did the first mission, saved, turned the nds off then booted it up again and loaded my save game no problem. 

confirmed 100% working on EZV using clean mode on firmware 1.7

now im off to play


----------



## MVBDX (Mar 14, 2009)

Can R4 run 8mbit save files?


----------



## Onelouder (Mar 14, 2009)

SamusKnight2K said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I'm having no luck getting this thing to work... Even if I'm using an SCDS1.
> 
> Specs:
> SCDS1 (SDHC) (SuperCard DS ONE(SDHC) OS 3.0 SP5 Firmware)
> ...



I just tried it again with a new BLANK sdhc card, loaded with brand new firmware sp5, and the XPA rom. I had NOTHING checked, no custom speed, no boxes checked, NOTHING ENABLED, the game loaded, I chose YES for autosave at the first screen, and then boom, the Jet cutscene started. Dunno what you did, but it can't get simpler than that.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Mar 14, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> I gonna try the no$gba method, but the problem is I can't get pass 'Save data could not be access' :K


go to emulation settings then go to NDS backup media change it to the last one go out save settings or w/e then Reset Cartridge
-if u know ur gonna bullshit pls dont it gets annoying how someone goes and do it then turns out finding ur bsing


----------



## Russian_Gamer (Mar 14, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> confirmed 100% working on EZV using clean mode on firmware 1.7


Help me please!! I have i nstalled 1.7 on my EZFlash 5+ but when i try to launch it nothing happens after backup save screen...
Despair..


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 14, 2009)

That guy that said something about the EZV gave me an idea. Why not edit save related parts in the YSMenu.ini file? Maybe we can get somewhere...


----------



## dsttuser (Mar 14, 2009)

ahh! does anyone know how to run this on a dstt?


----------



## Dominator (Mar 14, 2009)

Yasu released a patch long time ago for the R4 (for daigaisso band brother) witch allow the R4 to handle +512 kb save file  It made daigaisso work with a 8 mb save file ;D

If someone can provide me a 8 MB save file may i can help you


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

let me try on EZ5i ~! wish me luck


----------



## HopOnRocks (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone find any sort of method of getting this to run on a M3 SD Slim?
I tried: 4x, 1x, safe mode, with trim and without.
Also tried the exact same thing, except I used the arm7 fix and I still can't get it to run. I'm using the latest firmware and the latest Game Manager.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Mar 14, 2009)

dsttuser said:
			
		

> ahh! does anyone know how to run this on a dstt?


stop asking and wait


----------



## drobb (Mar 14, 2009)

personally i think its gonna turn out to be a piracy thing and for some reasons some carts read like legit ones.  but we'll see.


----------



## dsttuser (Mar 14, 2009)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> dsttuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im too excited for this game


----------



## Russian_Gamer (Mar 14, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> let me try on EZ5i ~! wish me luck


Waiting...No luck on EZFlash 5+


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 14, 2009)

Ugh, this wheelman mission is hard -.-


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

Russian_Gamer said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhh ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i saw someone said they got it to work on EZ5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks

dsttuser,
DSTT no luck! need firmware update


----------



## Xcyper33 (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyword on M3LIte team yet?


----------



## Taker2 (Mar 14, 2009)

i have EZV v1(kenrel1.70) and EZV+(kernel 1.90B9) and i can't play with it
i don't understand.

because i have see here that he work with EZVv1


----------



## Taik (Mar 14, 2009)

Works perfect on DS linker / Ncard clone ^^


----------



## dsttuser (Mar 14, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Russian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it'll take them forever to update XD


----------



## Russian_Gamer (Mar 14, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ahhhh ok smile.gif i saw someone said they got it to work on EZ5 smile.gif
> Thanks


Clean mode only.
Unfortunately, it is impossible on EZFlash 5+ or EzFlash 5I.
Waiting for the new firmware...


----------



## bastband (Mar 14, 2009)

I used my SCDS1 V3.0 latest update.
Changed name to xpa-gtac.nds
Added xpa-gtac.sav from rapidshare post (don't think it mattered though)
Did not enable DMA
Ticked enable patch, patch speed, patch saver, enable reset
Game works, auto saves, manual saves, all radio channels work too


----------



## currynoodles (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm an owner of a Acekard 2. Here are the tests I tried.

- Non-DMA mode (holding down the A button) = doesn't work
- AKLoader (using the one provided in the AKAIO wiki) = doesn't work

Then I tried getting the save file from no$gba and converting it for Acekard 2. The save file is alright because now it hangs after the R* logo. (meaning it loaded the game automatically) instead of after choosing a game slot.

- Tried with AKAIO = didn't work
- Tried with Official Firmware 4.15 = No luck.

Guess although it works for the Acekard 2i on the 4.15 firmware with the save from no%gba, it doesn't work for the Acekard 2 with the exact same firmware for some reason.

Just thought I'll post it up to avoid anyone else wasting their time with so much testing.


----------



## Lubbo (Mar 14, 2009)

anyone know when a M3 Firmware fix will come out?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks currynoodles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



yeah.. i tried that on AKAIO as well..
it doesn't work

Lubbo,
give them time


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 14, 2009)

Taker2 said:
			
		

> i have EZV v1(kenrel1.70) and EZV+(kernel 1.90B9) and i can't play with it
> i don't understand.
> 
> because i have see here that he work with EZVv1



You have to enable clean mode by making an "game name.ini" file.  The contents of the ini file was in my original post way back.  Also make sure you delete the old save first.


----------



## knoxvillz (Mar 14, 2009)

So i tried the no$gba method and tried converting to a save that works for my EDGE but i just got a black screen. So i tried converting again for my ninjapass x9 and guess what? it WORKS!!!! yes!!!!! i'm gonna play it now

EDIT: Nevermind, the game works but it doesn't save.... ughhh..... but i guess i can just put it on sleep though


----------



## Marcel100 (Mar 14, 2009)

It doesn't work on my EZV v.1 :/ Even after I've done downgrade to 1.70.


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 14, 2009)

Marcel100 said:
			
		

> It doesn't work on my EZV v.1 :/ Even after I've done downgrade to 1.70.



Did you make the ini file?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

well... the games seems to work well on the older generation of flash card
have fun knoxvillz


----------



## 2short (Mar 14, 2009)

sherridon said:
			
		

> R4 more like  GAY4




lol. makes no sense... 4 gays?


----------



## smurphyzeke (Mar 14, 2009)

Can confirm the above with the AceKard 2.1

Well, I'll just wait for a fix, give myself some time to study for my test


----------



## cardtrix (Mar 14, 2009)

If a fix is never found I'll buy the game, it's only £18 on Amazon.


----------



## gunns (Mar 14, 2009)

does it work on the M3 Real yet?


----------



## zeromac (Mar 14, 2009)

Has anyone got this to work with r4 yet? Cos i really wnna play this lol 
ive tried converting my save file already: no luck so i was wondering if anyone got this to work on r4? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

Has anyone got this to work with r4 yet? Cos i really wnna play this lol 
ive tried converting my save file already: no luck so i was wondering if anyone got this to work on r4?


----------



## entraik (Mar 14, 2009)

anyone get this to work with the cyclos ds evo?


----------



## George290506 (Mar 14, 2009)

Onelouder said:
			
		

> SamusKnight2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My *SCDS1*





 is working with these options:

"*Enable Patch*"
"*Patch Saver*"
"*Enable Reset*"

_all the others are un-ticked!_

These were the settings I chose when I started the game and to my suprise it plays perfectly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can confirm that it saves and loads. At least for the 1st save at your appartment ($ 50 earned - 1st mission).
*I do think it will play it well in the rest of the game.*


----------



## ComplicatioN (Mar 14, 2009)

dsttuser said:
			
		

> ComplicatioN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arnt we all


----------



## Taker2 (Mar 14, 2009)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> Taker2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what do you mean by "gane mane ini file"  ?


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 14, 2009)

Still no solution for AK2, guess I'll try the no$gba method.


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok for all the EZV users here are the full intructions to get this to work.  

Note this only work for EZV made before the NYE (New Years Edition):

EZ-V : Works
EZ-V NYE : Doesn't Work
EZ-V+ : Doesn't Work
EZ-Vi : Doesn't Work

The reason is because the save chip that was in the original EZ-V was removed for compatibility issues.

1.  Read the above message before moving on to step 2
2.  Delete the "moonshl" directory and "ez5sys.bin" file
3.  Download EV-Z Kernel 1.70
4.  Extract the contents to the root of your microSD
5.  Rename the "example.ini" to the same name as your ROM and put it in the same folder as the ROM.
Ex. "GTA - China Wars.nds" would need "GTA - China Wars.ini" in the same folder
6.  Open the renamed ini file and change the "type=" part to 1 and save the changes
7.  Check the "SAVE" directory for an existing save and delete it if so.
8.  Boot and enjoy this awesome game

Edit: Here's the ini file settings for people who don't want to search for it.


Spoiler



;0 4K
;1 64/512K
;2 2M/4M
[CLEAN]
bClean=1

[SAVE]
type=1

;set 1-12 as old setting
[SPEED]
speed=3



Change the speed setting depending on your microSD.


----------



## dsttuser (Mar 14, 2009)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> Still no solution for AK2, guess I'll try the no$gba method.


 Can you upload the save file IF it works i dont know how to operate No$gba pls?


----------



## ihiphopanonymous (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow...and just the other day I was saying how crap my Supercard DS One was and how I was contemplating on replacing my R4...hah. As mentioned earlier...the game works fine on Supercard DS One. I disabled all the settings except DMA. 

So far the game has been surprisingly good...actually I might even jump the gun and say it has a chance for GOTY on the DS (so far). Just wondering for all the supercard ds one users...do you have trouble saving?


----------



## FlyingPretzel (Mar 14, 2009)

played it on no$gba and its a 9.x game for sure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tryed a lot of stuff even changed my r4 kernel to the oldest one (because GTA works only on old carts) 
i will try more stuff


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

cornaljoe,
Thanks for the details! we need that.. it just get lost ASAP

anyway, GTA doesn't work on ak2i, ak2, dstt, m3real, r4 ... and anything else?


----------



## Xcyper33 (Mar 14, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> cornaljoe,
> Thanks for the details! we need that.. it just get lost ASAP
> 
> anyway, GTA doesn't work on ak2i, ak2, dstt, m3real, r4 ... and anything else?



m3simply/m3lite


----------



## PhoenixNL (Mar 14, 2009)

How bout the Cyclo Evo?


----------



## tobyx (Mar 14, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> cornaljoe,
> Thanks for the details! we need that.. it just get lost ASAP
> 
> anyway, GTA doesn't work on ak2i, ak2, dstt, m3real, r4 ... and anything else?



wait, ohne guy got it down for the AceKard2i, using the no$gba-savefile-method.


----------



## Taker2 (Mar 14, 2009)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> Ok for all the EZV users here are the full intructions to get this to work.
> 
> Note this only work for EZV made before the NYE (New Years Edition):
> 
> ...




can you explain me why i have 2 white screen when i have a gta.ini file and  also that i have 2 back screan after the save choice without a gta.ini file ?


----------



## DaNIeL<X> (Mar 14, 2009)

Now, can I convert this AK RPG sav to DSTT sav file? thanks


----------



## dsttuser (Mar 14, 2009)

DaNIeL said:
			
		

> Now, can I convert this AK RPG sav to DSTT sav file? thanks


 HEY! can you upload the save file im using DSTT! PLS! I BEG OF YOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: P.S im filipino too


----------



## Marcel100 (Mar 14, 2009)

I've got the same problem as Taker2, just 2 white screens.

I've tried to run it on the newest kernel but it freezes after autosave.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 14, 2009)

If anyone who has the game working wanna play on wifi my fc is 3652-6266-7087. Good luck to those who aren't able to play the game, because the 13th is over.


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 14, 2009)

Taker2 said:
			
		

> cornaljoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at this picture and tell me which one is the EZ-V you have:











Naming them from left to right:
EZ-V, EZ-V NYE, EZ-V+, EZ-Vi


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

*UPDATE:-
GTA doesn't work on ak2i, ak2, dstt, m3real,m3 simply, m3lite, r4,cyclo evo,  EZ-V NYE, EZ-V+, EZ-Vi and anything else?

works on EZ-V, SCDS, ak2rpg and some old generation flash card*

HOW TO GET IT WORK ON EZ-V


Spoiler






			
				cornaljoe said:
			
		

> Taker2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcel100 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have EZ-V and the same problem as Tracker2 (2 white screens).


----------



## Taker2 (Mar 14, 2009)

i have the first generation of EZV with the white and orange box and the EZV+


----------



## kezlehan (Mar 14, 2009)

So this doesn't work on the M3 Real no?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Mar 14, 2009)

cornaljoe, i have the first one in the pictures u posted, the one in picture one beside NYE, so i have the one which can make GTA work?? if so, what do u actually mean by change "type=" part to 1??
as in the final code would be something like this??

;0 4K
;1 64/512K
;2 2M/4M
[CLEAN]
bClean=1

[SAVE]
1

;set 1-12 as old setting

[SPEED]
speed=3

OR like this??
;0 4K
;1 64/512K
;2 2M/4M
[CLEAN]
bClean=1

[SAVE]
11

;set 1-12 as old setting
[SPEED]
speed=3


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> *UPDATE:-
> GTA doesn't work on ak2i, ak2, dstt, m3real,m3 simply, m3lite, r4,cyclo evo,  EZ-V NYE, EZ-V+, EZ-Vi and anything else?
> 
> works on EZ-V, SCDS, ak2rpg and some old generation flash card*
> ...


refer to this list
it doesn't work on m3 real~!


----------



## zeromac (Mar 14, 2009)

Has anyone got this to work on r4 yet?
ive tried almost everything


----------



## Onelouder (Mar 14, 2009)

My friend Code
1290 3944 3671


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 14, 2009)

Taker2 and Marcel100 what microSD are you using?.  The only other problem I can see is the speed setting.  Maybe try lowering it if your SD can handle it.  Also are you sure the save type is set to 1 (64/512k)?

SamAsher:  Read my post above and do that step by step.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2009)

elixir, add EDGE to the list as well


----------



## evilpo (Mar 14, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> *UPDATE:-
> GTA doesn't work on ak2i, ak2, dstt, m3real,m3 simply, m3lite, r4,cyclo evo,  EZ-V NYE, EZ-V+, EZ-Vi and anything else?
> 
> works on EZ-V, SCDS, ak2rpg and some old generation flash card*


and doesn't work on EDGE too


----------



## Marcel100 (Mar 14, 2009)

SamAsh07 it should looks like this:
;0 4K
;1 64/512K
;2 2M/4M
[CLEAN]
bClean=1

[SAVE]
type=1

;set 1-12 as old setting
[SPEED]
speed=3

But even with this ini file I have white screens. I've Kingston JAPAN 1GB and I've speed set to 3 so it should be ok.

Should I hold "R" button when EZ is starting to make a downgrade?


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2009)

2short said:
			
		

> sherridon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought they were called FAB5?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Mar 14, 2009)

wow man got it to work, thanks lot cornaljoe u rock!!! xD!, sorry about previous post, u meant type=1 and speed=3 xD, works fine with microSD 1gb kingston


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.shunyweb.info/convert.php


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

UPDATE on GTA

*GTA doesn't work on ak2i, ak2, dstt, m3real,m3 simply, m3lite, r4,cyclo evo,  EZ-V NYE, EZ-V+, EZ-Vi, EDGE and anything else?

works on EZ-V, SCDS, ak2rpg and some old generation flash card*

HOW TO GET IT WORK ON EZ-V


Spoiler






			
				cornaljoe said:
			
		

> Taker2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kezlehan (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry I don't wanna read through all 38 pages...

So to fix this we'll need firmware updates correct?


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 14, 2009)

Actually I remembered something.  Clean mode doesn't work if the files on the SD are fragmented so backup all your data.  Reformat using the Panasonic SDFormatter and copy the stuff back and try again.  Let me know if it works then I'll make sure to add that to the instructions.


----------



## Marcel100 (Mar 14, 2009)

It works after I slowed my memory card to 5. I don't know why it didn't work on 3. Will I have slowdowns on 5?

Thanks for help Cornaljoe! You're great guy!


----------



## Kaos (Mar 14, 2009)

The TeamCyclops forums are back up. Hopefully there'll be a fix very soon.

@ the TeamCyclops forums:* Most users ever online was 212, Today at 01:30 PM.*


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 14, 2009)

so this works on Supercard DS one?
with the newest firmware?


----------



## paul3100 (Mar 14, 2009)

Great its out, and i have supercard SDHC and EZflash v so sorted twice :-)

*snip

To those who don't have it working on there flash carts just wait as you know a fix will be out for most by the time the weekend is out

cheers, paul

ps: loving the look and feel of the game nice one rockstar (leeds)


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah, i hope team cyclops release a new FW asap~! as i heard they have been working for it since the game release!

sorry for keep repeating myself~! whenever i make a post~! i would not want the newcomers to miss this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *GTA need firmware fix for ak2i, ak2, dstt, m3real,m3 simply, m3 lite, r4,cyclo evo,  EZ-V NYE, EZ-V+, EZ-Vi, EDGE and anything else?
> 
> works on EZ-V, SCDS, ak2rpg and some old generation flash card*
> 
> ...


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 14, 2009)

Marcel100 said:
			
		

> It works after I slowed my memory card to 5. I don't know why it didn't work on 3. Will I have slowdowns on 5?
> 
> Thanks for help Cornaljoe! You're great guy!



Maybe it just means that your SD can't handle the 3 setting (it only works with the JAP kingstons and rebrands).  You should be fine with that setting though.


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 14, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> No luck on m3 real with a converted save file


: ( hates li3f


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 14, 2009)

*so this works on Supercard DS one?
with the newest firmware? *

sorry but without that no one is reading this...


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah I tried to use my EZ-V save in M3Sakura.  The auto-convert breaks the save so we just going to have to wait for an update.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

YES i hate liars as well! i don't understand what is the point making everyone excited over something that doesn't work!
IT SUCKS



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *GTA need firmware fix for ak2i, ak2, dstt, m3real,m3 simply, m3 lite, r4,cyclo evo,  EZ-V NYE, EZ-V+, EZ-Vi, EDGE and anything else?
> 
> works on EZ-V, SCDS, ak2rpg and some old generation flash card*
> 
> ...


----------



## zeromac (Mar 14, 2009)

is there a way for it to work on r4?


----------



## Kaos (Mar 14, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> is there a way for it to work on r4?


NO.

Read the big red writing at the start of the topic. Does it say R4 works? NO.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

Zeromac,

we need firmware update on r4



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *GTA need firmware fix for ak2i, ak2, dstt, m3real,m3 simply, m3 lite, r4,cyclo evo,  EZ-V NYE, EZ-V+, EZ-Vi, EDGE and anything else?
> 
> works on EZ-V, SCDS, ak2rpg and some old generation flash card*
> 
> ...


----------



## xiTzFEARx (Mar 14, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> is there a way for it to work on r4?


No not yet stop asking and wait for a patch if there even will be one.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 14, 2009)

no, and it will never work on the R4



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *GTA need firmware fix for ak2i, ak2, dstt, m3real,m3 simply, m3 lite, r4,cyclo evo,  EZ-V NYE, EZ-V+, EZ-Vi, EDGE and anything else?
> 
> works on EZ-V, SCDS, ak2rpg and some old generation flash card*
> 
> ...



eh, too slow


----------



## luke_c (Mar 14, 2009)

I can't wait any longer... I'M GOING INSANE! Hopefully Team cyclops will post a update today


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

yes !!!! we must be patient!!!


----------



## dsttuser (Mar 14, 2009)

WHEN WILL the dstt get updated


----------



## Amici (Mar 14, 2009)

Damn, this is out! Ima getting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4

DS is the best!


----------



## Taker2 (Mar 14, 2009)

i have try speed=1;2;3;4;5

and i still have 2 white screen

i still no understand


----------



## ComplicatioN (Mar 14, 2009)

one thing if we make a head start on no$gba will we be able to continue from their on our flashcarts?
-'cool casey10 they didnt say they would post a fw update o-o
IM KILLING MYSELF INSIDE I WANNA PLAY IT ON MY DS


----------



## Amici (Mar 14, 2009)

Damn, this is out! Ima getting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4

DS is the best!


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

dsttuser,
why don't you ask the DSTT team for the update?
how would any of us know ?


----------



## luke_c (Mar 14, 2009)

Come on everybody! While were waiting, why not have a sing song?!


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool Casey,
what song would you recommend?

hahaha, i bet rockstar is laughing right now!!! 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *GTA need firmware fix for ak2i, ak2, dstt, m3real,m3 simply, m3 lite, r4,cyclo evo,  EZ-V NYE, EZ-V+, EZ-Vi, EDGE and anything else?
> 
> works on EZ-V, SCDS, ak2rpg and some old generation flash card*
> 
> ...


----------



## chengdu100 (Mar 14, 2009)

I love this thread. Every page has the same question "DOES THIS CART WORK??????????????"

Kids need to learn to read.


----------



## dsttuser (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll contact them


----------



## luke_c (Mar 14, 2009)

Take That - Patience


----------



## Taker2 (Mar 14, 2009)

chengdu100,you have maybe right.

but me ,i want understand  why it's no work with my EZV also that it's works for other


----------



## qasimh1993 (Mar 14, 2009)

anyone who may be interested.

I have an M3 Real Sakura and a DS Lite. Launching the game directly resulted in a save format error. So I duplicated a .sav from a different working game (Final Fantasy IV) and renamed it according the convention used by the Real (exact same name as the nds file) and the game launched properly. It stopped at a black screen when I chose to enable AutoSave, waited multiple minutes, nothing happened. Restarted the game and chose no autosave. Looks like it has no effect.

Damn. So in the end I was only able to get it launched, playing is a 2nd obstacle.

FOUND ON ANOTHER SITE.


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 14, 2009)

chengdu100 said:
			
		

> I love this thread. Every page has the same question "DOES THIS CART WORK??????????????"
> 
> Kids need to learn to read.


...
how about you? you just come in to flame?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well you DO sound like spamming.

at least this works on no$gba2.6a


----------



## kezlehan (Mar 14, 2009)

cool casey10 said:
			
		

> Take That - Patience



"Have a little, patience...." LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So anyways, I fired it up on my M3 Real, it started, got to the bit about whether I want to autosave, then choose a save file, then black screen. Better than nothing I suppose


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

ipika,
well, however what chengdu10 mentioned was the fact? if everyone bother to read~! would i still need to quote??

yes... contact your flashcard team... inform them this issue we paid for the card and service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what i mean is contact not spam their mailbox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *GTA need firmware fix for ak2i, ak2, dstt, m3real,m3 simply, m3 lite, r4,cyclo evo,  EZ-V NYE, EZ-V+, EZ-Vi, EDGE and anything else?
> 
> works on EZ-V, SCDS, ak2rpg and some old generation flash card*
> 
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Mar 14, 2009)

Damn, I think this thread got the most posts in the shortest amount of time in GBAtemp history 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if you are on the GBAtemp Portal, can you guys see the Latest posts or the shoutbox?
I can't, dunno why.... Maybe from the high serverload that is still going on?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

Satangel,
maybe it was disabled? or something wrong? geee... this issue has been whole day long right?
hahahaha.. everytime a major release with problem.... we will get this.. LOL


----------



## chengdu100 (Mar 14, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> chengdu100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh. I am really sorry. I guess I should follow the crowd.

DOES THIS WORK FOR CYCLO DS? WAAAHH, PLEASE TELL ME!!!


----------



## Taker2 (Mar 14, 2009)

it's not works for me  same after have listen all condition


----------



## Flex_S (Mar 14, 2009)

lol just wait a fix will come in time.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 14, 2009)

PATIENCE GUYS ):E


----------



## gibbs007 (Mar 14, 2009)

ok


----------



## 2128 (Mar 14, 2009)

Taker2 said:
			
		

> it's not works for me  same after have listen all condition



DURRRR. Just wait, geez.


----------



## kezlehan (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm more of a lurker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as you can see by the post count and join date


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Taker2 (Mar 14, 2009)

i have try with the kernel 1,68, i have try with the kernel 1,70

it's not work for me


----------



## mousan (Mar 14, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *...
> 
> works on EZ-V, SCDS, ak2rpg and some old generation flash card*





including supercard SD slot 2 ???


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 14, 2009)

yes!!! i want fix for my flash card ak2i, dstt, r4, ez5i!! anyone?

welll seriously.. be patient~!~!~!~!... this thread is about repeating ourself!!!

mousan,
is for you to find out for us !!!!!!


----------



## funem (Mar 14, 2009)

Ye Gods, people should learn to read the big red print that tells them if it works on their cards..... have patience or if you can, go buy the game if you cant wait.......

Over 40 pages of repeated posts......

this reminds me of


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 14, 2009)

Taker2 said:
			
		

> i have try speed=1;2;3;4;5
> 
> and i still have 2 white screen
> 
> i still no understand



What microSD so you have?  Try 7 as the speed and also reformat your card with the program as I posted above.


----------



## Taker2 (Mar 14, 2009)

to be patient ?

for me, the problem ,it's not to wait a update. my problem is that it's not just  that it's bo work for me  with a older EZV also that it's works for other


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

I asked before, but probably got lost in the sea of replies.

Didn't the DAIGASSO BAND BROTHERS DX save file need to be 8mb?

Why could we get that working on R4 and not this then?


----------



## cardtrix (Mar 14, 2009)

Kingfield said:
			
		

> I asked before, but probably got lost in the sea of replies.
> 
> Didn't the DAIGASSO BAND BROTHERS DX save file need to be 8mb?
> 
> Why could we get that working on R4 and not this then?


Because this Save File is 1KB.


----------



## tjas (Mar 14, 2009)

Not working on a supercard cf.. tried with and without save patch!


----------



## sherridon (Mar 14, 2009)

i have an idea
why dont we find the place i the rom where the game stores the info about save type 
then we just gotta change it simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any other ideas???


----------



## eltrut (Mar 14, 2009)

This game has pretty much DoS'd this website.

Also the rom not working can be seen as a good thing, as many carts will now get a firmware update.


----------



## Taker2 (Mar 14, 2009)

it's work now with speed 7 with my old EZV

thanks cornaljoe


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

cardtrix said:
			
		

> Kingfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean... 1mb? >_>


----------



## kubago (Mar 14, 2009)

DSTT users,
We have to write to DSTT team for the update and speed up their job!
*There is contact e-mail: [email protected]*


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> I am the only person in the world with a mutant GTA:CW / Assasins Creed backup.


what are you on about?


----------



## pasc (Mar 14, 2009)

what do you mean by that ? never heard of that...


----------



## Shazzo (Mar 14, 2009)

Has anyone found a way to make the game work on an R4 with it's firmware replaced with YSMenu? I can only go as far as yes or no for auto save, then my screens freeze to black.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tobyx (Mar 14, 2009)

please, all *ACEKARD*-users, write a mail at "[email protected]" and ask nice for a soon fix!


----------



## pengin2008 (Mar 14, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> I am the only person in the world with a mutant GTA:CW / Assasins Creed backup.



I'm with the other two, what the hell are you talking about?
I did a quick search on google, but all it came up with was TMNT.


----------



## gunns (Mar 14, 2009)

does this work on m3 real as of yet?


----------



## frantier123 (Mar 14, 2009)

Funny seeing everyone busy sending emails to their cart support


----------



## Bloodlust (Mar 14, 2009)

They won't be when new firmware updates for all the various flash karts you mentioned supports it and creams their protection like a knife going thru melted butter.. har har! The scene rulez!



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> Cool Casey,
> what song would you recommend?
> 
> hahaha, i bet rockstar is laughing right now!!!


----------



## adjcn (Mar 14, 2009)

Contact CycloDS


For technical support: [email protected]


----------



## qasimh1993 (Mar 14, 2009)

looks like i have to play gta 1 until m3 ds real 1 get fixed


----------



## linkenski (Mar 14, 2009)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> Ok, it's cool that it's out, but, I am greatly disappointed in Rockstar. After much anticipation and reading all kindsa shit about the game I was excpecting this to be at least 1gb possibly 2gb. At 512mb (although I'm going out on a limb) there is not going to be a lot of music stations or voice-over stuff going on. I dunno, this may be a download only for me. They kept saying over and over how much that they were pushing the DS limits as far as capabilities and ROM size would allow them. Still, I'm sure it will be a fucking great game. Hope it works soon!
> 
> OK ignore the rant. Seeing that it 1024mb. More satisfied



SaltyDog: A DS Cartridge can hold up to a maximum of 128mb's so it's as big as a DS game can be.


----------



## Kaos (Mar 14, 2009)

linkenski said:
			
		

> SaltyDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incorrect. There have been a few 256Mb games, and it can theoretically go to 2Gb.


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone knows the E-mail for the iTouch team?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't think mailing the teams will help much, I'm pretty sure they already know of this problem and are working on a fix.
See, on the CycloDS forums they already have a 13 page thread:

http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10932

So don't bother mailing them, that will just annoy them.
They are working on a fix, just wait a moment.


----------



## tjas (Mar 14, 2009)

For the people that have played the game, is there online multiplayer?


----------



## Flex_S (Mar 14, 2009)

kezlehan said:
			
		

> I'm more of a lurker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm way more of a lurker then you...


----------



## Taik (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW this game is even worse than Sonic and the Black Knight 0_0"
The animations of the characters are simply HORRIBLE and it's unplayable lol


----------



## DryYoshi (Mar 14, 2009)

Too bad i have an R4 too. I wanted to play this game so much in my taxi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But does anyone know the e-mail adress of R4DS, it's not on their site.
Look here: http://www.r4ds.cn/contact.html
It's not there right? So please give me the e-mail of the R4DS team so i can report the problem of GTA CW.


----------



## gunns (Mar 14, 2009)

Lurking is like stalking, accept I can hide my woody better.


----------



## pengin2008 (Mar 14, 2009)

Flex_S said:
			
		

> kezlehan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tjas (Mar 14, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> tjas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be really bad.. no online multiplayer! Bet it's only stats..


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 14, 2009)

tjas said:
			
		

> For the people that have played the game, is there online multiplayer?


look at the box art


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 14, 2009)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Too bad i have an R4 too. I wanted to play this game so much in my taxi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no R4 Team any more and there hasn't been for a long time.


----------



## qasimh1993 (Mar 14, 2009)

is there still a m3 ds real team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## gunns (Mar 14, 2009)

yes there is


----------



## tjas (Mar 14, 2009)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> tjas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because there is a wifi logo dosn't mean that there is head-to-head and co-op multiplayer.. maybe only stats which can be uploaded...


----------



## Jokiz (Mar 14, 2009)

Any fix for the EZflash 4 yet?


----------



## adjcn (Mar 14, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I don't think mailing the teams will help much, I'm pretty sure they already know of this problem and are working on a fix.
> See, on the CycloDS forums they already have a 13 page thread:
> 
> http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10932
> ...



many people do not have acc in the forum and currently I register in cadastre she is not opened it


----------



## tjas (Mar 14, 2009)

Jokiz said:
			
		

> Any fix for the EZflash 4 yet?


Please read before posting, no there is not.


----------



## pengin2008 (Mar 14, 2009)

Has anyone tried the R4 v1.19 from r4team.com?
I'm downloading it now, thanks in advance.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 14, 2009)

pengin2008 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the R4 v1.19 from r4team.com?
> I'm downloading it now, thanks in advance.


Did you check it's date - 2008-09-25?


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

It doesnt work =="


----------



## JDandy (Mar 14, 2009)

Now, this is just a suggestion based on what I read of this thread so far;
if the game needs a save to work, and it works on no$gba... why not make a savegame with no$, then convert the savegame with shuny's website to whatever format you flashcard is?


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> Ye Gods, people should learn to read the big red print that tells them if it works on their cards..... have patience or if you can, go buy the game if you cant wait.......
> 
> Over 40 pages of repeated posts......
> 
> this reminds me of



Haha, best ever!


----------



## rvd42387 (Mar 14, 2009)

part of me wants to say that R* has always been very aware of the pirate community and that they found away to block all current cards on a piracy thing during the load to confirm that though someone would need to completely rip apart a save file and try to rebuild from there to see if there is any kinda piracy check going on there but its only looking for the newer more popular cards

part of me wants to just give up and say its a firmware issue 

it seems very odd to me that only older cards and the supercard have been reading it so far it also seems odd that some people who it wasnt working for got it working with a save past the first save point 

i cant pass judgement either way it just seems like it could go either way at this point and we will know for sure once a firmware update comes out for any of the cards or a cheat to bypass protection but i wouldnt expect it till monday night tuesday latest its the weekend now and some of flashcards run their operation like a legitimate business


----------



## Curley5959 (Mar 14, 2009)

Heaps of people have tried that method.. The way by converting a save from nogba. I think.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im pretty sure they have// Otherwise this would have been resolved a lot earlier..

Now to wait and see if Team Cyclops are really as good as they have been credited for.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I trust them..


----------



## pengin2008 (Mar 14, 2009)

JDandy said:
			
		

> Now, this is just a suggestion based on what I read of this thread so far;
> if the game needs a save to work, and it works on no$gba... why not make a savegame with no$, then convert the savegame with shuny's website to whatever format you flashcard is?


People have tried, and failed, miserably.

Okay, I'm really getting P*ssed off about this now, I've been up since about 4 trying to make this work, it's now about  11... GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Gman 101 (Mar 14, 2009)

To all people, there is NO online multiplayer. After reading the manual, there is no mention of multiplayer online, but only local multiplayer. Unfortunately the only mention of online stuff in the manual is LoveMeet (the same thing from GTAIV), and all that mentions is message sending, save sending etc. nothing about playing online


----------



## rvd42387 (Mar 14, 2009)

dont feel bad i downloaded at 1 pm EST its now 7 AM EST its been 18 hours for me trying to do every stupid thing i can think of for a DSTT friendly fix im set in its some weird piracy check or its firmware related


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 14, 2009)

*we need a m3 ds simply firmware or a firmware hack or something!!!!!*


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

It doesnt work =="


----------



## Kingfield (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry, accidental refresh resent post data.


----------



## tjas (Mar 14, 2009)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> To all people, there is NO online multiplayer. After reading the manual, there is no mention of multiplayer online, but only local multiplayer. Unfortunately the only mention of online stuff in the manual is LoveMeet (the same thing from GTAIV), and all that mentions is message sending, save sending etc. nothing about playing online


Well... thats misleading! This is what the website states:

- All new replay feature allows you to replay all of your favorite missions
*- Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection means head-to-head and co-op multiplayer mayhem*
- Stat tracking and leaderboards that track your criminal career
- Epic storyline with tons of side-missions, addictive mini-games and hidden collectibles

Well.. not going to buy then..


----------



## joe9000 (Mar 14, 2009)

confirm working on ds-xtreme with arm7 bin patch,lol.i have all these other newer flashcarts r4s acekards and edges but the xtreme plays it.lol.


----------



## Flex_S (Mar 14, 2009)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> To all people, there is NO online multiplayer. After reading the manual, there is no mention of multiplayer online, but only local multiplayer. Unfortunately the only mention of online stuff in the manual is LoveMeet (the same thing from GTAIV), and all that mentions is message sending, save sending etc. nothing about playing online



You can update your stats to the Rockstar Social website, that's why it say Wi-Fi on the box


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 14, 2009)

Kaos said:
			
		

> linkenski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incorrect. There have been a few 256*MB* games, and it can theoretically go to 2*GB*. I dont' have any information on the maximum capacity a DS cart can hold, but anyway, a Gigabyte is not the same as a Gigabit: 2Gb are 256MB. Why do you spread false info?


----------



## Flex_S (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry, delete this.


----------



## JDandy (Mar 14, 2009)

joe9000 said:
			
		

> confirm working on ds-xtreme with arm7 bin patch,lol.i have all these other newer flashcarts r4s acekards and edges but the xtreme plays it.lol.



Times like this I'm extra proud to have a DS-X.


----------



## razmiran (Mar 14, 2009)

to the people that has been on the flashcard comunity for longer than me...has there ever been something like this? ya think there is going to be a fix? even for the r4 that has no official support?


----------



## sherridon (Mar 14, 2009)

i have found the 
r4team email
and yes they are still developing!!

site: r4team.com
email:[email protected]


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 14, 2009)

easy solution guy and that to buy the game

its not like it wont worth the money


----------



## gunns (Mar 14, 2009)

Many of us can't afford to buy the game,

I dont mind waiting another day , as a fix for this is sure to be imminent


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 14, 2009)

Does this have Multi text language?


----------



## razmiran (Mar 14, 2009)

i dont wanna wait, games to this country get shipped with over 1 month delay


----------



## Raestloz (Mar 14, 2009)

sherridon said:
			
		

> i have found the
> r4team email
> and yes they are still developing!!
> 
> ...


That's not the real R4 team, the actual team was disbanded a year ago

usually they're just a bunch of programmers hex editing YASU's YSmenu or some cush, expect no real updates.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 14, 2009)

razmiran said:
			
		

> to the people that has been on the flashcard comunity for longer than me...has there ever been something like this? ya think there is going to be a fix? even for the r4 that has no official support?



The most anticipated DS games usually have an extra security, so yeah we've seen this before.
In the other cases, it was usually fixed within 24 hours.
So hopefully it's again like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But my guess is that the fix will be out Sunday evening, but that's just a rough guess.

Don't worry, just wait some time, and your patience will be rewarded.


----------



## Flex_S (Mar 14, 2009)

ReyRey said:
			
		

> easy solution guy and that to buy the game
> 
> its not like it wont worth the money




The game isn't even out yet...


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 14, 2009)

Ironically, the game _focused_ on theft has a piracy check.
Oh well... guess I'll go play the worst one in the series because it has the guy who rings you up to go bowling with you every 5 minutes....


----------



## lolzed (Mar 14, 2009)

sherridon said:
			
		

> i have found the
> r4team email
> and yes they are still developing!!
> 
> ...


ARRGH,ok noobs,no offense,but R4 team has been long gone,you just showed us a fake team,not real,http://r4ds.cn/ is the real site,and they disbanded a long time ago,ignore that post.


----------



## DryYoshi (Mar 14, 2009)

pengin2008 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the R4 v1.19 from r4team.com?
> I'm downloading it now, thanks in advance.



Oh, thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So that's the site! I guess r4ds.cn is old already.


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 14, 2009)

Flex_S said:
			
		

> ReyRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pre-order it from play for £18


----------



## razmiran (Mar 14, 2009)

people, i think its time we lay back, go get our lifes back, till someone like that narin guy or someone else manages to fix it, seriously, its already been tried, all "home" fixes do not work.
I really hope someone can do something about it, i found my supercard, but i just remembered its broken and nothing can be put on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...i could buy another one but its too expensive and i need cash in case i DO have to buy the game
anyways... all this forum posting is useless, let the coders handle it


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 14, 2009)

ReyRey said:
			
		

> easy solution guy and that to buy the game
> 
> its not like it wont worth the money



would any of you americans pay $40 for a DS game? i could buy a ps3 game for that price!


----------



## sherridon (Mar 14, 2009)

ill give it till the official release date march 17
if no fix come out by then ill just buy the dam game!!!


btw are there anybody on this thread that are actually doing something 
and creating a fix?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





DS #1 hand held known to mankind besides the xbox 180 and psp


----------



## Smartpal (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm playing it on no$gba, waiting for a fix.


----------



## lolzed (Mar 14, 2009)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> pengin2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please don't download 1.19,the last one was 1.18,it will brick your R4(orig)if you do.

*www.r4team.com is a clone website and the R4 has been dead.*


----------



## SoLuckys (Mar 14, 2009)

I just tried it with my CycloDS Evo 1.54b2(no luck, freeze when loading game), tried with Acekard 2.1 AKAIO 1.4( same as cyclo) and works fine on no$gba2.6a emu. I tried loading the save from the emu on the Cyclo and Ak2.1 and still no luck. I so want to play this game


----------



## Chenks (Mar 14, 2009)

Flex_S said:
			
		

> kezlehan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Mar 14, 2009)

razmiran said:
			
		

> people, i think its time we lay back, go get our lifes back, till someone like that narin guy or someone else manages to fix it, seriously, its already been tried, all "home" fixes do not work.
> I really hope someone can do something about it, i found my supercard, but i just remembered its broken and nothing can be put on it
> 
> 
> ...



Learn to read, it's in the first post in big red letters.


----------



## cmellis (Mar 14, 2009)

Getting two white screens on my original EZV using the guide. Tried reformatting and different speeds but nothing. Best I get is one black screen and one white.


----------



## DarkMind (Mar 14, 2009)

Flex_S said:
			
		

> kezlehan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Terenigma (Mar 14, 2009)

Iv still got avalon code to keep me going!


----------



## Moon_child (Mar 14, 2009)

lolzed said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't brick your original R4...


----------



## Range-TE (Mar 14, 2009)

does this game work on YSMenu ?


----------



## kezlehan (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm not sure if it might be my internet connection or not, other sites are working fine, but this one is loading really slow! Guess so many people are wanting GTA working. 
Anyway, all we can do is wait. We're lucky to have it early anyway!


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, at least I mangaged to go into the game until it said to me if I want to acitvate automatic saving, then I chose yes and then everything went black. I tried this on my M3 DS Real with Sakura EUR 1.34.

Does anyone has got so far?


----------



## michelkok1 (Mar 14, 2009)

any1 try'd a downgrading of firmware


----------



## Islay (Mar 14, 2009)

Man you guys should look true the topic , there will be no R4 fix, an update needs to be made to let the r4 use/make saves in other formats, and thats not going to happen with no team working on it.

So its this simple, *R4 + clones sucks monkey balls*, 

Buy the game and a new Cart.


----------



## razmiran (Mar 14, 2009)

Only a firmware update? dammit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 r4 doesnt get any of those anymore


----------



## zeoslayer16 (Mar 14, 2009)

For people who use r4 with ysmenu will have to wait for dstt to fix this................


----------



## razmiran (Mar 14, 2009)

Only a firmware update? dammit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 r4 doesnt get any of those anymore


----------



## Glacius0 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey guys, just a heads up for those with *n-cards or clones. It seems to work just fine^^* I saved, loaded, and have been playing for a while now without any problems. No special settings, just the latest firmware. Never thought that old card would ever come in useful again hehe.


----------



## frantier123 (Mar 14, 2009)

lolzed said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The v.1.19 is a modified version of YSMenu ... so it won't brick your DS unless Yasu's source is made to brick DSes.


----------



## gloop (Mar 14, 2009)

cmellis said:
			
		

> Getting two white screens on my original EZV using the guide. Tried reformatting and different speeds but nothing. Best I get is one black screen and one white.


EDIT: Never mind, I didn't read your post correctly.


----------



## gloop (Mar 14, 2009)

cmellis said:
			
		

> Getting two white screens on my original EZV using the guide. Tried reformatting and different speeds but nothing. Best I get is one black screen and one white.


EDIT: Never mind, I didn't read your post correctly.


----------



## michelkok1 (Mar 14, 2009)

any1 try´d downgrading the flascart firmware


----------



## sherridon (Mar 14, 2009)

holy crap 48 pages and not much progress has been made


PROGRESS
==========================
l*******             10%                         l
-----------------------------------------------

back to topic:
ok as we all know this is caused
by a save problem the problem is the card uses 1mb saves
but r4/DSTT/others only support 512kb saves
so what we have to do is find the save info in the GTA CTW rom
and replace them with the 512kb ones which are in pokemon diamond rom


i bet "[email protected]" is keeping up with this thread and laughing at us!!!
[email protected] were just kids 10 to 16yrs old were doing our best just tell us how to bypass!!!!!!!
don't be slack!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















btw great job the games awsome


----------



## michelkok1 (Mar 14, 2009)

downgrade the firmware and try it!!


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 14, 2009)

rasputin said:
			
		

> IrishModchips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not for me 
it dosnt work?


----------



## OGTiago (Mar 14, 2009)

"Only fixed by FW update"

...
*Looks at R4*
*Looks at FW (1.18)*
*Looks at FW date (Apr 2008)*






*Looks at PSP 3000*
*Looks at FW (OFW 4.2)*






*Kills self*


----------



## michelkok1 (Mar 14, 2009)

tnx


----------



## Flex_S (Mar 14, 2009)

Chenks said:
			
		

> Flex_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darthchilly (Mar 14, 2009)

hi guys, newb here.

I also tried downgrading the firmware on M3 DS real but to no avail.


----------



## razmiran (Mar 14, 2009)

well, im going back to bed hoping that when i wake up some magical new firmware will be out for the R4...or i could just apply for that thing of the movie vanilla sky...


----------



## sherridon (Mar 14, 2009)

SORRY FOR DOUBLE POST I JUST HAD A AWESOME IDEA 

ok insted of modifying the rom
lets just modify the R4DS FW 
or make a new FW
or add this feature to YS menu

FRAM 32Kbytes save support


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 14, 2009)

Has anyone tried this trimmed?


----------



## razmiran (Mar 14, 2009)

well, im going back to bed hoping that when i wake up some magical new firmware will be out for the R4...or i could just apply for that thing of the movie vanilla sky...


----------



## Supernico00 (Mar 14, 2009)

It don't work on My supercard ds one SDHC , I disable all patches and all I get when I launch the game is 2 white screens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Help please


----------



## killer1571 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have an R4 Revolution 3 v1.25 kernel

I have trimmed, Arm7 the work and its a no go....

WE NEED A NEW R4 FIRMWARE..

www.ndslr4.com


----------



## Wolff (Mar 14, 2009)

EZV rules !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great game, perfect job with the workaround !!

Works great, there goes my weekend.........


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 14, 2009)

Supernico00 said:
			
		

> It don't work on My supercard ds one SDHC , I disable all patches and all I get when I launch the game is 2 white screens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to acitvate Patch.


----------



## Supernico00 (Mar 14, 2009)

Well If I activate it I'm stuck after the auto-save thing and if I don't i have white screens xD


----------



## Flex_S (Mar 14, 2009)

Wolff said:
			
		

> EZV rules !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What workaround? EZ5 Original??


----------



## titam (Mar 14, 2009)

Wolff said:
			
		

> EZV rules !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is the format of your save please? 32Kbytes, 64Kbytes...?


----------



## niu (Mar 14, 2009)

Supernico00 said:
			
		

> It don't work on My supercard ds one SDHC , I disable all patches and all I get when I launch the game is 2 white screens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



formatted TF with panasonic formatter
install 3.0sp5 and auto set SD speed
Play game with Enable patch + patch saver + enable reset.


----------



## killer1571 (Mar 14, 2009)

Please dont tell me that R4 is dead...............


I have only just got the F**KING thing.


----------



## Islay (Mar 14, 2009)

Why wont other Firm ware work with the r4/clones ?

Wouldn't take the relevant parts from a good card firm ware fix it.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 14, 2009)

killer1571 said:
			
		

> Please dont tell me that R4 is dead...............
> 
> 
> I have only just got the F**KING thing.




You probably have the R4 Clone, and that is indeed not dead   ..... yet.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2009)

killer1571 said:
			
		

> Please dont tell me that R4 is dead...............
> 
> 
> I have only just got the F**KING thing.


----------



## Enkeixpress (Mar 14, 2009)

Great news guys!!

I have just gotten word that the M3DS Team are currently at works on bringing out a new update specially for GTA Chinatown Wars and should be released anytime now.

look out for it!


----------



## Islay (Mar 14, 2009)

Enkeixpress said:
			
		

> Great news guys!!
> 
> I have just gotten word that the M3DS Team are currently at works on bringing out a new update specially for GTA Chinatown Wars and should be released anytime now.
> 
> look out for it!




lol, and my lames ass r4 clone has nutting in the works lol.


----------



## fabi280 (Mar 14, 2009)

Enkeixpress said:
			
		

> Great news guys!!
> 
> I have just gotten word that the M3DS Team are currently at works on bringing out a new update specially for GTA Chinatown Wars and should be released anytime now.
> 
> look out for it!


M3DS Real or M3DS Simply (R4)


----------



## rvd42387 (Mar 14, 2009)

either way im not gettin this any time soon i was stupid getting the DSTT but im cheap


----------



## Mbmax (Mar 14, 2009)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> I have confirmed this works on EZV v1 with firmware 1.70 using clean mode.
> 
> Here is the ini settings:
> 
> ...



In bold what i have corrected.


----------



## theli (Mar 14, 2009)

that's strange that it works on an old ncard clone (mk5) and doesn't work with some wider supported cards


----------



## Aquila (Mar 14, 2009)

Enkeixpress said:
			
		

> Great news guys!!
> 
> I have just gotten word that the M3DS Team are currently at works on bringing out a new update specially for GTA Chinatown Wars and should be released anytime now.
> 
> look out for it!



That would be great, what's your source?

I personally have a M3 Perfect SD, hopefully they'll release the update for that as well.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 14, 2009)

lol, this time even cyclods owners got pwned! xDD

@ Tanas:


----------



## jeremiz (Mar 14, 2009)

Ive got an M3 Perfect CF Slot-2 as well, hope their will be some fix for that...
@Aquila: To boot the game, patch the rom with a patched arm7.bin. But you will not pass the "would like to autosave" screen.


----------



## funem (Mar 14, 2009)

Look, people, take a chill pill. Stop posting asking if this works with your card if you cant be bothered to read the threads then have some sense or at least some self decency and stop whining. When its fixed on your card then you will no doubt see a post about it either in the thread or as a news item. As for asking Rockstar to fix it that's just plain ignorant. 

If you cant afford to pay for the game then you will have to be patient, no one owes you anything least of all a fix for a game you are pirating. Suck it up, grow up and wait. 50 pages and the majority of it is people moaning their card don't work or asking questions that have already been answered about 100 times already.

Jeezus you should thank God I aint a moderator of this forum, I would have long since banned a number of you and locked this thread until there was something new to report.

If it doesn't work for you, watch the manufacturers of your cards website for a firmware update. Read the forums and above all WAIT.

Whenever something like this happens, the nappies go on and the toys get thrown out of the pram.

To those with something constructive to say, "Thank you"

for those who don't :-

*Patience * emphasizes calmness, self-control, and the willingness or ability to tolerate delay


----------



## Supernico00 (Mar 14, 2009)

Now my game works but at the end of the first mission when it saves , the game blocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any solution ?


----------



## Knolli (Mar 14, 2009)

Supernico00 said:
			
		

> Now my game works but at the end of the first mission when it saves , the game blocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THAT's strange...you're the first one with problems with the game =/


----------



## killer1571 (Mar 14, 2009)

Please help me, Is my card an R4 clone? Is there going to be anything i can do? Is there anything i can do?

Have i got a crap card?


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 14, 2009)

killer1571 said:
			
		

> Please help me, Is my card an R4 clone? Is there going to be anything i can do? Is there anything i can do?
> 
> Have i got a crap card?
















 this card looks awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... ohh, you mean it..?

Well, yes, it IS a fake card..


----------



## pasc (Mar 14, 2009)

Good one xD


----------



## MetalReaper (Mar 14, 2009)

funem said:
			
		

> Look, people, take a chill pill. Stop posting asking if this works with your card if you cant be bothered to read the threads then have some sense or at least some self decency and stop whining. When its fixed on your card then you will no doubt see a post about it either in the thread or as a news item. As for asking Rockstar to fix it that's just plain ignorant.
> 
> If you cant afford to pay for the game then you will have to be patient, no one owes you anything least of all a fix for a game you are pirating. Suck it up, grow up and wait. 50 pages and the majority of it is people moaning their card don't work or asking questions that have already been answered about 100 times already.
> 
> ...


'nuff said
just be patient,you got the game for free,just wait for a fix, or play it on no$gba


----------



## |_Falcon_&# (Mar 14, 2009)

killer1571 said:
			
		

> Please help me, Is my card an R4 clone? Is there going to be anything i can do? Is there anything i can do?
> 
> Have i got a crap card?



Its a R4 clone.
All you can do right now is pray for an update.


----------



## razmiran (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmmm...i have (lost, but i can look for it) a K6 supercard, that when i boot it, it says "Ds Fireline"
Does this mean its one of those "fireline" cards that works?
Cause it would be awesome if it would, but i have to go to my bros house and look for it there and it cvould take long, so before i do anything, id like to ask if it is
thanks in advance


----------



## liquidsnow2 (Mar 14, 2009)

Well no feedback yet from the people of M3, i am a m3 DS real user and if you choose te option (Y) in the card menu you only can reach autosave...

that's it.


----------



## Daviex (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone know a method to go this game on R4? Please


----------



## pengin2008 (Mar 14, 2009)

How do I make this work with no$gba?


----------



## Mavromatis (Mar 14, 2009)

killer1571 said:
			
		

> Please help me, Is my card an R4 clone? Is there going to be anything i can do? Is there anything i can do?
> 
> Have i got a crap card?


Good one.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 14, 2009)

liquidsnow2 said:
			
		

> Well no feedback yet from the people of M3, i am a m3 DS real user and if you choose te option (Y) in the card menu you only can reach autosave...
> 
> that's it.



Yes, me too. But I could get to this autosave even if I didn't activate anything in the options or so. Just started the game and it worked until that point in both M3 DS Real 4.3a and Sakura EUR 1.34.

Well, anyways the M3 Team is working on a special patch just for GTA: CTW and I think we'll be able to play this in couple of hours or finally tomorrow.


----------



## skroooagh (Mar 14, 2009)

I just wanna say, to all the people parroting "this will never work on R4" - how many of you actually have a clue about how the card works? Or a clue about what;s keeping GTA from working on a whole bunch of cards, for that matter? If the issue is savefile size then ostensibly the Daigasso DX update would have solved that problem for R4 owners, so it's most likely a number of different things. Anyway, as has been said by others more important than me, chill the fuck out.


----------



## razmiran (Mar 14, 2009)

If that m3 fix works ill run to buy one later


----------



## pengin2008 (Mar 14, 2009)

How do I get no$gba to work, please help me!


----------



## MetalReaper (Mar 14, 2009)

pengin2008 said:
			
		

> How do I get no$gba to work, please help me!


Just download no$gba 2.6a and run the rom with it


----------



## Daviex (Mar 14, 2009)

Daviex said:
			
		

> Anyone know a method to go this game on R4? Please



Pls Help Me


----------



## pengin2008 (Mar 14, 2009)

How do I get no$gba to work, please help me!


----------



## rasputin (Mar 14, 2009)

SCDS1 users having probs, make sure to setup your manual speed setting for clean mode, don't rely on the auto speed setting as lots of mem cards give false readings, try it out on a known working game and turn _off_ all the set-patching options for that game. Keep raising the speed setting using the speed 'other' option until the game fails to boot to find the optimal setting.... remember you *must* use the 'save menu' option for the speed setting to take.

so set speed, save menu, test

Most


----------



## Supernico00 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nobody knows how to make the game working on my Super card ds one SDHC ? The game works until the end of the 1st mission when it saves , the game blocks and it hang on "Saving..."

Thanks in advance


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 14, 2009)

*OK, everybody has to STOP asking*
How do I make this work with my R4?
How do I make this work with my SuperCard?
How do I?
How do I?

You managed to make 50 pages OF NOTHING!! Annoying whining....

Can you have patience for couple of hours, day or two, for firmware update, someone to hack the game, or create the patch so we could enjoy the game..Only thing you're making here, is mess and job for mods..
Stop posting useless questions and offtopic stuff..

*People that continue to spam this thread will get warned and eventually suspended from posting for few days!*


----------



## pengin2008 (Mar 14, 2009)

MetalReaper said:
			
		

> pengin2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, Iv'e downloaded it, opened gta with it, but it's stuck on two black screens with ''Saving, please do not power off the DS or remove the game card''.


----------



## MetalReaper (Mar 14, 2009)

are you sure its version 2.6a?


----------



## zabikt (Mar 14, 2009)

pengin2008 said:
			
		

> MetalReaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Set FRAM save type and restart ROM.


----------



## pengin2008 (Mar 14, 2009)

How do I know which one to set it to?
Also, how do I do that?


----------



## hollywoodguy (Mar 14, 2009)

On my r4 I´ve tried hex editing the .sav file and got the game to work but it´s not saving the progress even tho it says it does, any ideas? I can play it but cant save so i always need to leave ds on now??


----------



## Supernico00 (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok so I've tried the following :
-Put save @ 64K,256K,1M or Auto

And every time the game hangs at the end of the mission 1 , when it saves.
It show 'Saving...' and it stay at this state forever :/

I've heard many people not having a single probleme with the SupercardDSOneSDHC , and it don't work on mine.

What did I do wrong ? :/

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## ohyeah (Mar 14, 2009)

hollywoodguy said:
			
		

> On my r4 I´ve tried hex editing the .sav file and got the game to work but it´s not saving the progress even tho it says it does, any ideas? I can play it but cant save so i always need to leave ds on now??



You edited de sav file e got the game to work? Did you actually played the game?

How? And could you upload the save?


----------



## snesmaster40 (Mar 14, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> OK, everybody has to STOP asking
> How do I make this work with my R4?
> How do I make this work with my SuperCard?
> How do I?
> ...



Thanks. I think you might want to put that note on the first post, because that post will probably be drowned in this big sea of fire.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 14, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> OK, everybody has to STOP asking
> How do I make this work with my R4?
> How do I make this work with my SuperCard?
> How do I?
> ...



Has anyone made this work for Max Media Dock, yet? I get black screened after the file select menu. lol sorry, had to add this question


----------



## hollywoodguy (Mar 14, 2009)

ohyeah said:
			
		

> hollywoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes i am playing it, i am on mission 2 the game is fun, and i love the gfx (for ds) its great, theres also helicopters and trains.... but i cannot load the save, so i always have to restart when i turn the ds off


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 14, 2009)

snesmaster40 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, first post already has big red lettered notice, but people still "oversee" it..

I'd appreciate if someone could quote my post on every new page that is made.....And later I'll see if people continued to post crap, (and hand off warns if needed!)


----------



## InvaderGir2982 (Mar 14, 2009)

hollywoodguy said:
			
		

> ohyeah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how'd you get that to work I just want to try the game out on an actual DS


----------



## Supernico00 (Mar 14, 2009)

@hollyguy

Pretty same for me except I can't save , the game hangs when it saves (end of the 1st mission)
(I have SupercardDsoneSDHC)

Quite annoying ^^


----------



## titam (Mar 14, 2009)

hollywoodguy said:
			
		

> ohyeah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you upload your save please??


----------



## ohyeah (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm starting to think that is a fake...

Waiting for the save if it's real...


----------



## HoTsHoT89 (Mar 14, 2009)

titam said:
			
		

> hollywoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please upload your save, I'd like to at least try it on my DS.


----------



## zabikt (Mar 14, 2009)

pengin2008 said:
			
		

> How do I know which one to set it to?
> Also, how do I do that?


There is only one option of FRAM (FRAM 32KBytes). Choose Options - Emulation Setup (or just press F11) and you will have "NDS-Cartrige Backup Media", but you must set this only if you have pre-2.6a version of no$gba. In version 2.6a is option Auto which is working without additional settings.


----------



## Daviex (Mar 14, 2009)

Scuse me, i'm open rom on NosGBA, set Save Type FRAM, and block on Save, pls can anyone post the complete options? thanks


----------



## hollywoodguy (Mar 14, 2009)

i had to sign that i am not allowed to upload roms sorry


----------



## ohyeah (Mar 14, 2009)

hollywoodguy said:
			
		

> i had to sign that i am not allowed to upload roms sorry



Yeah... We asked for the save not the rom.

It's a fake. Meh...


----------



## test84 (Mar 14, 2009)

Is there a fix for it to work on DSTT yet?


----------



## ob46 (Mar 14, 2009)

I managed to get GTA working on the no$GBA 2.6a emulator
unfortunately when i convert the save for my R4 is still doesn't work


----------



## razmiran (Mar 14, 2009)

its ok to upload a sav, not the rom, the sav (as far as i understood) what you edited is the sav, right?
if not...give instructions please?


----------



## titam (Mar 14, 2009)

ohyeah said:
			
		

> hollywoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I think too it's a fake.


----------



## joelxxl (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok i can't follow the topic anymore. Is there a fix for M3 simply or M3 Real? If so please PM me.


----------



## Andy88 (Mar 14, 2009)

apparently the M3 team are working on a fix specific for this game but people are getting annoyed with everyone asking if their card can run the rom so just sit tight and hopefully M3 will come up with a solution for us folks using the M3 Real.

ps (hi everyone, first post


----------



## donnerdensen (Mar 14, 2009)

Andy88 said:
			
		

> apparently the M3 team are working on a fix specific for this game but people are getting annoyed with everyone asking if their card can run the rom so just sit tight and hopefully M3 will come up with a solution for us folks using the M3 Real.
> 
> ps (hi everyone, first post



did you wrote them an email? where you got this info from?


----------



## h8uthemost (Mar 14, 2009)

I know this was confirmed working on the Fire Link cart, but I can also confirm the game is working on my DS-Linker. I'm using firmware 2.52 Stable. And the game will only boot, and load a save, when using the save types Auto and EEPROM 64/512Kbit. The game will not boot using any other save types. 

So for you N Card and Clone users play away. I gotta say, I have had this DS-Linker for what, 3 years now? And I have never came across one single game that wouldn't play and save/load perfectly on this cart. If only the devs of these carts would get off their asses and implements features like RTG and RTS, this cart would replace my CycloDS, Supercard DSOne, and all the other slot 1's I have in a heartbeat. It's totally reliable. Although I've never had a problem with any games on my Supercard, I just like internal memory carts better.

Now I hope I'll be able to get my DS-Linker save to play on my Evo when TC gets a firmware out. I've never had much success with saves actually working after I transfer them to other carts.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 14, 2009)

test84 said:
			
		

> Is there a fix for it to work on DSTT yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's OK to post save files, as long as it's not full game!


----------



## teonintyfive (Mar 14, 2009)

FFFUUUUUUCKKKK!!!!!!!!
I so badly want to play this and I'm stuck with my shitty DS-X!


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 14, 2009)

I bet there are 1000+ people reading this topic now. Dont ya think guys?


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Mar 14, 2009)

You know that the game works with ds-x if you use the arm7 trick right?


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree Toni, people really need to stop spamming


----------



## Arno38 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Stop Flood...*




Wait & See


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Mar 14, 2009)

this the first game that utilizes 1mb save?


----------



## hollywoodguy (Mar 14, 2009)

the worst flooder in gbatemp is tony he edits topics all day and so slows down gbatemp to death !!! cos he doesnt have anything in real life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makes me cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish him well but i dont give a fuck lol xD

ill keep ddos gbatemp as long as toni stays mod lol


----------



## kesadisan (Mar 14, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4649^^

^
lol figre out how to recreate these stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can't just this thread closed? it's annoying how slow the server now running


----------



## indask8 (Mar 14, 2009)

Too many peoples are watching this...


----------



## pooandwee (Mar 14, 2009)

Doesn't work with ARM7, or 64k save type on the Acekard 2i. I was surprised, since changing the savetype apparently works with the Acekard RPG.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, come on, lock this topic till the problems are solved with new firmwares. The forums are running like CRAP and there's nothing we can do about this game. No point on keeping this open if it'll take down the whole GBATemp.

Besides, so many noobs are annoying.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Mar 14, 2009)

Woah! It actually does work on my DS-X. Problem is, that my DS-X barley works anymore and freezes all the time. I dont know if its worth it to start playing in on here. Does anyone know If I will be able to convert DS-X gamesave to CycloDS once TC comes out the the new FW? Normally I think you could but sence the save file is a problem idk.


----------



## Rambytes (Mar 14, 2009)

Joey Ravn said:
			
		

> Oh, come on, lock this topic till the problems are solved with new firmwares. The forums are running like CRAP and there's nothing we can do about this game. No point on keeping this open if it'll take down the whole GBATemp.
> 
> Besides, so many noobs are annoying.



If someone lock this topic, many other will create new topic and GBATemp will have 25 topics for the same subject... The best thing to do is warn or ban people that don't read the first page... point!


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree w/ Mr.Batman(lol)


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Mar 14, 2009)

@Mods
please close this thread untill there's a fix or firmware update, gbatemp is way too slow

oh and use the time to edit the language info, it's multi4 at least (I've checked english, french, spanish and german)


----------



## pengin2008 (Mar 14, 2009)

Can I make my R4 use M3 Firmware, if so, when the firmware for M3's exclusive Gta one comes out, I can download that and put it on my R4, to make it work. Please help me. 

thanks in advance P2008.


----------



## HotChoco (Mar 14, 2009)

It seems a fix has been released for some cards by IND.


----------



## K3VlN (Mar 14, 2009)

I heard Cyclo users can just replace arm9 and not arm7 to fix? Anyone confirm?


----------



## HotChoco (Mar 15, 2009)

Just tried the fix with the DSTT and I can confirm it works. Well, I get past the save screen that is. Will try a mission now and see if the autosave works.


----------



## Slave (Mar 15, 2009)

K3VlN said:
			
		

> I heard Cyclo users can just replace arm9 and not arm7 to fix? Anyone confirm?



Tried the fix by replacing the Arm7 & 9 and i get stuck on the "saving, please do not power down" menu... am on a CycloDS with latest firmware


----------



## Rayder (Mar 15, 2009)

K3VlN said:
			
		

> I heard Cyclo users can just replace arm9 and not arm7 to fix? Anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It DOES work on CycloDS.  You only replace the ARM9, DO NOT replace the ARM7.  You only need to replace the ARM7 too if you are trying to make it work on an R4. If you replace both for the Cyclo, you will get that "Saving. Do not turn off...blah...blah...

I'm going back to the game, it's SWEET!


----------



## mooyah (Mar 15, 2009)

The ind fix works for me on an old lowly Supercard Lite (slot 2 Micro SD). Huzzah.


----------



## Reaper (Mar 15, 2009)

Cyclos should only replace ARM 9. For everyone else, there's the normal 7 + 9(or a prepatched rom from a romsite that I know of that has 5 vowels in the title)


----------



## chamucost20 (Mar 15, 2009)

Grand_Theft_Auto_Chinatown_Wars_USA_SAVEFIX_READNFO_NDS-iND to be exact.

Applied the patch and game is now working on R4 clone with YS firmware, having tried with the cart's original 1.25 FW.


----------



## chuckdeg (Mar 15, 2009)

anyone know if they will do something for my very old R4


----------



## chamucost20 (Mar 15, 2009)

Grand_Theft_Auto_Chinatown_Wars_USA_SAVEFIX_READNFO_NDS-iND to be exact.

Applied the patch and game is now working on R4 clone with YS firmware, having tried with the cart's original 1.25 FW.

*Posts merged*

Grand_Theft_Auto_Chinatown_Wars_USA_SAVEFIX_READNFO_NDS-iND to be exact.

Applied the patch and game is now working on R4 clone with YS firmware, having tried with the cart's original 1.25 FW.


----------



## HotChoco (Mar 15, 2009)

HotChoco said:
			
		

> Just tried the fix with the DSTT and I can confirm it works. Well, I get past the save screen that is. Will try a mission now and see if the autosave works.



And again, confirmed. Used the autosave and manual save and both work perfectly fine. What a great game already


----------



## jerbz (Mar 15, 2009)

got it working on my original 2gb r4
awesome game..
didnt wanna try the autosave i dont mind running back to my apartment to save..

haha


----------



## chamucost20 (Mar 15, 2009)

Grand_Theft_Auto_Chinatown_Wars_USA_SAVEFIX_READNFO_NDS-iND to be exact.

Applied the patch and game is now working on R4 clone with YS firmware, having tried with the cart's original 1.25 FW.


----------



## Zarkz (Mar 15, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> K3VlN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which arm9 do u replace it with?


----------



## The Mole (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh i did not know there was a problem, works fine on my express card ( N card clone) without any patching.


----------



## chamucost20 (Mar 15, 2009)

Grand_Theft_Auto_Chinatown_Wars_USA_SAVEFIX_READNFO_NDS-iND to be exact.

Applied the patch and game is now working on R4 clone with YS firmware, having tried with the cart's original 1.25 FW.


----------



## Frankiee (Mar 15, 2009)

So, is it true that Acekard 2i works if you get a SAV file and convert it from NO$GBA, cause i've heard mixed results from that, Personally for me it hasn't worked :/


----------



## Batman55 (Mar 15, 2009)

Any R4 and M3 Simply users, check out NDS Games forum there is a thread that tells you how to make it work


----------



## Lily (Mar 15, 2009)

For your patches, please read this post. Thread closed temporarily while people get on with it.


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice, was wondering if this was out yet.

I think I'll just buy it too, I can't be bothered with all this patch crap...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 15, 2009)

sweet! some Save patch for GTA came out!! and now its working on my R4DS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(actually I downloaded an already patched rom for R4DS)

(guess R4 is not dead yet)

wonder if this was the patch that GBATEMP mods were talking about?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(im STILL going to buy a SuperCard DS-One 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

who ever released this..THANK YOU SO MUCH!!

now i dont have to lose my sav everytime on No$GBA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bet rockstar plants are looking at this thread right now and are wondeing..what did we do wrong THIS TIME!?


----------



## Zeorymer (Mar 15, 2009)

NIce!!! this works perfectly on my Acekard 2. AKAIO 1.4.1 latest firmware just released 3/15/09.


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey shaunj66,

I think you should update your read words and paste a link to the new patcher


----------



## Migs (Mar 15, 2009)

Using [NDS]Grand_Theft_Auto_Chinatown_Wars[FiX][USA], the game works fine on the first gen DSTT with V1.17 Firmware.

I only have one problem though. The multiplayer seems to be broken or disabled. What I mean is, when I try to connect to my access point, it does't find it and keeps looking for it for a long time (I gave up after 10 minutes and just restarted the DS). The Access Point works, since I've tested it with other games to make sure.

Mabey this is another copy protection? Or is multiplayer locked until you reached a certain point in the single player mode?


----------



## Wekker (Mar 15, 2009)

gta ctw works with savefix and savefix2 on EZV (olderst version, dont know about the other version) tested with firmware v1.86g


----------



## matt5cott (Mar 15, 2009)

check the patch thread RE multiplayer issues.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=140753


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Mar 15, 2009)

JUST ARM9 PATCH IT TO GET MULTIPLAYER WORKING INSTEAD OF PATCHING BOTH ARM 7 ARM 9. I GOT IT WORKING AND IM USIING R4+YSMENU.


----------



## jeremiz (Mar 15, 2009)

In order to get WFC working:
1)Patch the rom with iND patcher.
2)Unpack the newly patched rom with DSLazy.
3)Replace the arm7.bin file  with the one from Bomberman 2.
4)Repack the rom, and you're done. WFC Working!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 15, 2009)

oh finally i get to play the game and it looks more better and plays better on the ds  (r4) than the PC
i must say gta just went one step ahead to get arm9 locked since it is easier to identify this lock than the arm7 lock since it was not known before about this phenomenon
Thanks gbatemp for getting the thread back up and also the topic message needs to be changed as said before hehe...


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Mar 15, 2009)

Migs said:
			
		

> Using [NDS]Grand_Theft_Auto_Chinatown_Wars[FiX][USA], the game works fine on the first gen DSTT with V1.17 Firmware.
> 
> I only have one problem though. The multiplayer seems to be broken or disabled. What I mean is, when I try to connect to my access point, it does't find it and keeps looking for it for a long time (I gave up after 10 minutes and just restarted the DS). The Access Point works, since I've tested it with other games to make sure.
> 
> Mabey this is another copy protection? Or is multiplayer locked until you reached a certain point in the single player mode?



I don't plan on using the Wi-Fi, but do you need to do the Arm9 fix to connect ad-hoc to people in the same area as you?


----------



## Tekky (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone here can confirm that it now works on a EZ Flash Vi?


----------



## Link5084 (Mar 16, 2009)

Tekky said:
			
		

> Anyone here can confirm that it now works on a EZ Flash Vi?



Nope


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 16, 2009)

anyone wanna tell me how to get this game to work on the R4?


----------



## Jeff88 (Mar 16, 2009)

Just google for the patched rom.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 16, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> anyone wanna tell me how to get this game to work on the R4?



Easy. Get R4YSAuto, make a YSMenu, get the code, edit a cheat file/create one with R4CCE, put ROM on, start up YSMenu, activate cheat, boot game and enjoy!


Easier than it sounds.


----------



## loony747 (Mar 16, 2009)

Using [NDS]Grand_Theft_Auto_Chinatown_Wars[FiX][USA], the game works fine one he latest TouchPod and Sakura, including Wi-Fi. 

Of course, it connects to WiFi, and the WiFi bars show up at the top screen, but since I don't have anyone's friend code, I can't really know if I can connect or not.

Now, off to work.


----------



## paul3100 (Mar 16, 2009)

This thread needs to close now i think!

A hack for almost all cards (including R4) has been found! , search this thread or GBAtemp for the answer and stop being lazy! yes i am talking to you (YOU)...


----------



## eXa (Mar 16, 2009)

True @ Paul3100, but the wifi won't works at all after the ARM7 patch (of Bomberman 2 and the iND fix).
Because if you play multiplayer with wifi against your friend or Co-Op. 
Some game types will freeze direct or about 3 seconds (when it starts) or other games will freezes after 2 minutes. 
Very strange. So i think we need a fix for this part of Wifi. 

I have tested this with my friend his Nintendo DS and the Nintendo DS of my sister. 
Both they will freezes after a few seconds/minutes by starting the multiplayer game.


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Mar 17, 2009)

I dunno if anyone has seen it yet, but CycloDS has new firmware out!

CycloDS Evolution Firmware v1.54 has been released and is available for download from the support page. Changes in this release include:

* Added automatic patcher for protected games
* Partial support for EZ3in1+ (unfortunately, limitations with the new hardware prevent full support)
* Problems with some kiosk demos resolved
* Fixed bug causing skin cycling to freeze in some cases
* Game compatibility fixes (3070, 3151, 3211, 3223, 3268, 3332, 3369, 3396, *3517*)


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 17, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This thread needs to close now i think!



Release threads will never get closed.... never has one be closed, never will be.


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Mar 17, 2009)

Holy crap the game is awesome.


----------



## chamucost20 (Mar 17, 2009)

BigNastyCurve said:
			
		

> Holy crap the game is awesome.



Indeed, short & sweet and all about having fun.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Reminds me of the first two GTAs, but with the required changes to make it stand out on its own.  Graphics and sound are top notch for a DS game, while the controls get a while to get used to, but once you get the hang of them well....

Really worth BUYING


----------



## decript (Mar 17, 2009)

I seem to be having some problems with local multiplayer freezing at different times depending on the game mode and map. I'm doing this betweeen two flashcarts, both are patched with WFC working, except for local multi card play.
Anyone experiencing the same or know a solution?


----------



## BeerBro (Mar 17, 2009)

i'm playing this on no$gba, how do I get it to display in English? i think its showing Spanish. plz help


----------



## lilfrankie (Mar 17, 2009)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't this thread closed a couple of days ago? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whatever, this game is awesome. To bad I'm busy with school right now, definitely gonna play this next week.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 17, 2009)

I think that's really stupid that some people simply want the thread is closed, there are always people who have other views on these subjects want to entertain.
Only the admin or moderator has the right to say that the thread will be closed


----------



## Migs (Mar 17, 2009)

with GTA Chinatown Wars USA SAVEFIX V2 NDS-iND using clean rom to do patch, multiplayer does not work at all on the DSTT.
Guess I have to wait for a firmware update.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 17, 2009)

Migs said:
			
		

> with GTA Chinatown Wars USA SAVEFIX V2 NDS-iND using clean rom to do patch, multiplayer does not work at all on the DSTT.
> Guess I have to wait for a firmware update.


Which will most likely be in about a year... The DSTT team is just so lazy...


----------



## jokster2010 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey does ayone know the firmware downgrade for the EZ Flash.


----------



## pikachuchuz (Mar 17, 2009)

Migs said:
			
		

> with GTA Chinatown Wars USA SAVEFIX V2 NDS-iND using clean rom to do patch, multiplayer does not work at all on the DSTT.
> Guess I have to wait for a firmware update.


Why don't you arm9 patch it? I tested it with arm9 patch and wifi and multiplayer worked!


----------



## themuddaload (Mar 18, 2009)

um, the release info says in red that this works on G6 FW. does that imply it works on M3real as well?


----------



## Migs (Mar 18, 2009)

pikachuchuz said:
			
		

> Why don't you arm9 patch it? I tested it with arm9 patch and wifi and multiplayer worked!



How would I do that though? And which game would be the doner Arm9?
I know how to use dslazy.


----------



## Skane (Mar 18, 2009)

I heard that you can use the ARM7 patch from Bomberman 2 (E) and play it and it works.


----------



## SugarB3ar (Mar 19, 2009)

hey. i dont know if somebody posted anything about this. but anyways i got an acekard 2 and the game (gta chinatown wars) works but after i play for a while and save the game. i turn off my ds and when i turn it back on to play gta again sometimes it says save file is corrupted. and i have the patched version. any help?


----------



## SugarB3ar (Mar 19, 2009)

also... sometimes when i close the lid of my DS the game freezes. is that happening to anybody else? is there a way to fix it?


----------



## Ferrariman (Mar 20, 2009)

Fucking GAME OF THE YEAR. Way better than GTA IV. Thank you rockstar for going back to you roots with this.


----------



## robochrono09 (Mar 20, 2009)

SugarB3ar said:
			
		

> hey. i dont know if somebody posted anything about this. but anyways i got an acekard 2 and the game (gta chinatown wars) works but after i play for a while and save the game. i turn off my ds and when i turn it back on to play gta again sometimes it says save file is corrupted. and i have the patched version. any help?



Use a clean dump of GTA no patched versions, then use AKAIO 1.4.1 Proper FIRMWARE


----------



## neochaos (Mar 20, 2009)

Could anyone please just quickly tell me whether this game works on a Supercard Lite or whether there is a patch?


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 21, 2009)

I just noticed something weird.  The file size for this game is 122,347 KB.  All other games of similar size are 131,072 KB.  Is everyone else's copy like this too?  I'm pretty sure I have the clean version too (but I won't get into ROM talk).  I'm only bringing this up because I think it might have something to do with all the freezing.


----------



## sheely69 (Mar 21, 2009)

WER R YU MASTAR


----------



## Syr (Mar 21, 2009)

Ugh.. just logged over 12 hours.. right past saving that crooked cop from the Koreans and *BAM* my .sav file currupts on me  .. had every hideout.. hundreds of thousands of dollars... and I never thought to backup my .sav file.e

Are there any kind souls out there who could upload a .sav file near this point in the game (preferably with lots of hideouts.. but I'm not _that_ picky.)     Thanks in advance!!

-Syr


----------



## clom1805 (Mar 22, 2009)

lhl


----------



## pasc (Mar 22, 2009)

Syr said:
			
		

> Ugh.. just logged over 12 hours.. right past saving that crooked cop from the Koreans and *BAM* my .sav file currupts on me  .. had every hideout.. hundreds of thousands of dollars... and I never thought to backup my .sav file.e
> 
> Are there any kind souls out there who could upload a .sav file near this point in the game (preferably with lots of hideouts.. but I'm not _that_ picky.)     Thanks in advance!!
> 
> -Syr



ask at gamefaqs...


----------



## Syr (Mar 22, 2009)

pasc said:
			
		

> Syr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





But GBAtempers are superior at video games!! Who wants a six year old's .sav file?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1000 intertubes to the winner!!


----------



## Migs (Mar 22, 2009)

For those looking for the Guardian Lions, here is a map of their locations.

http://img53.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cw...ianlionmapp.jpg


----------



## Pyrofyr (Mar 25, 2009)

The corrupting save file can be REALLY annoying, 'tis why I love having an SCDS1 and being able to just use the RTS and make a few SCIs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also helps when you get busted ;] Fuck losing money!


Btw, even patched I still can't MultiCard play, but I think the problem might be on my cousin's DS and not mine, either way it's pretty goddamn annoying.


----------



## hobbes_pwn (Apr 6, 2009)

um i know this is a bit of a newb thing to say but how do you download the roms and use them on emulators


----------



## TornZero (Apr 18, 2009)

Hobbes, that question is EXTREMELY n00bish, not just a bit.

1. Get an emulator (I recommend No$GBA).
2. Find a website that supplies NDS ROMs (try nds-roms.com).
3. Open No$GBA or whatever emulator you have, like iDeaS (Not exactly recommended by me due to past experiences).
4. Go to the folder with your .NDS ROM and select it.
5. Open it and play and have fun.


----------



## NDStemp (Apr 18, 2009)

T0rnZer0 said:
			
		

> Hobbes, that question is EXTREMELY n00bish, not just a bit.
> 
> 1. Get an emulator (I recommend No$GBA).
> 2. Find a website that supplies NDS ROMs (try *REMOVED*)
> ...



No posting ROM sites.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 18, 2009)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> T0rnZer0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't help when you quote it :/
Also he posted a crappy site that never gets updates


----------



## nutella (Apr 18, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> NDStemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and also, seeming how n00b the guy is, he probably doesn't even know how to unzip files.


----------



## Tho-omas (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello,
I've been reading pages now for two hours.. The only thing I could make clear is that it's impossible to play GTA CW on R4, is this conclusion right? Please help..


----------



## Raika (Apr 20, 2009)

No you're wrong, you can play it on the R4. Just patch it or replace the arm7 whatever. (google the solution)


----------



## z0mbiew0lf (Apr 21, 2009)

Happened to torrent a patched version of this. Works perfectly on the R4 as of the first 15 minutes. Didn't play long enough to say how well the rest of the game was, so dont take my word for it


----------



## samuraibunny (Apr 25, 2009)

z0mbiew0lf said:
			
		

> Happened to torrent a patched version of this. Works perfectly on the R4 as of the first 15 minutes. Didn't play long enough to say how well the rest of the game was, so dont take my word for it



Thanks! Although I haven't tried it yet, it's better than not being able to play at all.


----------



## kikoexe (Apr 29, 2009)

i have a problem specifically in the multiplayer feature of this game.. you can read it here

thanks to anyone who can help..


----------



## poyang (Jan 27, 2010)

started playing this game the other day.. cant seem to get huang's fast speed walk cheat to work properly.. sometimes it does, mostly it doesnt.. did i miss anything?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 27, 2010)

wrong thread.


go to the cheat forum, kthxbai


----------



## zeromac (Jan 27, 2010)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> wrong thread.
> 
> 
> go to the cheat forum, kthxbai


Did you really need to bump the thread again?


Spoiler



i love being a hypocrite


----------



## eggsample (Apr 3, 2010)

best multiplayer game for ds
single too


----------



## SuperBlooper057 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry for bumping an old thread, but for some reason in the Stealing the Show and Jackin' Chan missions, at the end of the mission the garage door won't open. Using clean dump AKAIO 1.8.0.

EDIT: Oops, ignore. Turns out it was the gamefix code I was using.


----------

